# Il denaro, la ricchezza



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2015)

Che rapporto avete con il denaro?
E' per voi un segno di riconoscimento sociale, nel senso che ritenete che rappresenti il vostro valore per esempio lavorativo, per il contributo che date alla società, e quindi lo spendete per l'acquisto di oggetti che testimoniano questo?
Lo conservate, vi piace vederlo lievitare sul o sui conti corrente? Lo investite, perché ne avete parecchio e poi "non riuscite" a pagare il caffè al vostro amico perché non girate mai coi contanti?
Lo disprezzate, lo ignorate? Lo considerate un mezzo utile per la sopravvivenza e qualche sfizio ogni tanto? Cosa significa per voi "sopravvivenza"? Quali sono gli sfizi per cui spendete rendndovi conto che lo state facendo?
Cosa misura il denaro per voi? Cosa simboleggia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

Mi serve. Non sono io che servo lui però.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi serve. Non sono io che servo lui però.


Ti serve per cosa? A parte le palettes, intendo


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti serve per cosa? A parte le palettes, intendo



Per vivere. Per l'indispensabile e per gli sfizi anche se i miei non sono costosi. Per mantenere i miei figli per permettere loro un'educazione che dovrebbe essere quasi gratuita e invece costa... Per comprare libri ho speso mezzo stipendio questo anno e il prossimo sarà peggio. E ringrazio il cielo che abbiamo tutti la salute. La ricchezza non è tutto ma la miseria é meno.


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con il denaro?
> E' per voi un segno di riconoscimento sociale, nel senso che ritenete che rappresenti il vostro valore per esempio lavorativo, per il contributo che date alla società, e quindi lo spendete per l'acquisto di oggetti che testimoniano questo?
> Lo conservate, vi piace vederlo lievitare sul o sui conti corrente? Lo investite, perché ne avete parecchio e poi "non riuscite" a pagare il caffè al vostro amico perché non girate mai coi contanti?
> Lo disprezzate, lo ignorate? Lo considerate un mezzo utile per la sopravvivenza e qualche sfizio ogni tanto? Cosa significa per voi "sopravvivenza"? Quali sono gli sfizi per cui spendete rendndovi conto che lo state facendo?
> Cosa misura il denaro per voi? Cosa simboleggia?


Il denaro per vivere. La ricchezza per essere liberi.

Dieci ore al giorno usate per lavorare. Otto per dormire. Resta proprio poco per vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2015)

Il lavoro è vita.
Se non lo è si vive proprio male.
Se non lavorare nelle miniere fotografate da Salgado, se non passate il vostro tempo lavorativo su mucchi di immondizia, se non siete raccoglitori stagionali a Villa Literno o,qualcosa di simile siete tra i fortunati che hanno un lavoro che è vita e vi dà da vivere.
I soldi servono per vivere.
Il superfluo sono i ristoranti, le vacanze, i vestiti nuovi e i trucchi. Se posso mi godo il superfluo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con il denaro?
> E' per voi un segno di riconoscimento sociale, nel senso che ritenete che rappresenti il vostro valore per esempio lavorativo, per il contributo che date alla società, e quindi lo spendete per l'acquisto di oggetti che testimoniano questo?
> Lo conservate, vi piace vederlo lievitare sul o sui conti corrente? Lo investite, perché ne avete parecchio e poi "non riuscite" a pagare il caffè al vostro amico perché non girate mai coi contanti?
> Lo disprezzate, lo ignorate? Lo considerate un mezzo utile per la sopravvivenza e qualche sfizio ogni tanto? Cosa significa per voi "sopravvivenza"? Quali sono gli sfizi per cui spendete rendndovi conto che lo state facendo?
> Cosa misura il denaro per voi? Cosa simboleggia?



Vengo da una famiglia di oculati storici (le barzellette sulla tirchieria autoctona si sprecano) ma sono, soprendentemente, pochissimo legata al denaro. Se ne ho in abbondanza lo spendo, per me e per gli altri, se sono in periodo di magra mi accontento e non mi manca (fermo restando che abbia comunque di che vivere). 


Per me non è affatto un segno di riconoscimento sociale, visto e considerato come tantissima gente lo accumula (illecitamente), e quando compro oggetti costosi è perchè mi piace la qualità, non per mostrarli al mondo. Essere apprezzata per qualcosa che possiedo, che chiunque col denaro può avere, mi repelle sinceramente. 


La cosa che desidero di più al mondo non è sul mercato, dunque non ha prezzo, dunque il denaro non mi serve. Non gioco a nessun tipo di lotteria, grattaevinci e similari, mai, anche se mi appaiono i morti in sogno e mi danno i numeri io non gioco . Solo una volta, spinta da mia mamma l'ho fatto e sono usciti tutti e tre, solo che non sapevo che bisognasse farlo sulla ruota di Bari (mi pare) e quindi non è servito a nulla :rotfl:. 


Se c'è un difetto che proprio non tollero è la tirchieria, vade retro. Mi sa di miseria di cuore e di cervello.


Gli sfizi che mi concedo sono i classici delle donne (a parte le spese sportive): prodotti vari, scarpe, vestiti e quando posso un viaggetto. No gioielli, no estetista, solo al parrucchiere forse rinuncio 2/3 settimane all'anno.



Oggi come oggi il denaro (tanto denaro) per me simboleggia  qualcosa di losco o di poco chiaro, di furbo, di finto ingenuo, e la sua esposizione forzata è inversamente proporzionale al mio apprezzamento per il detentore: mi fa pensare a persona davvero poco autostimata, visto che  necessita di supporti per farsi apprezzare.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2015)

Non sono legata al denaro. Mi basta riuscire a dare ai miei figli quello di cui  hanno bisogno e ogni tanto qualcosa di superfluo. 
Mi piacerebbe non dover sempre pensare prima di fare una spesa importante, questo si. 
Per il resto non lo riconosco come simbolo di nulla. Non ne sono attratta e soprattutto è una delle ultime cose che mi interessa sapere delle persone che frequento


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

i soldi sono importanti. E non poco. Ma non ti definiscono. 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (30 Agosto 2015)

Che rapporto avete con il denaro?
E' per voi un segno di riconoscimento sociale, nel senso che ritenete che rappresenti il vostro valore per esempio lavorativo, per il contributo che date alla società, e quindi lo spendete per l'acquisto di oggetti che testimoniano questo?
Lo conservate, vi piace vederlo lievitare sul o sui conti corrente? Lo investite, perché ne avete parecchio e poi "non riuscite" a pagare il caffè al vostro amico perché non girate mai coi contanti?
Lo disprezzate, lo ignorate? Lo considerate un mezzo utile per la sopravvivenza e qualche sfizio ogni tanto? Cosa significa per voi "sopravvivenza"? Quali sono gli sfizi per cui spendete rendndovi conto che lo state facendo?
Cosa misura il denaro per voi? Cosa simboleggia?



Con il denaro il mio rapporto è stato sempre ottimo e come dici è stato il riconoscimento sociale del mio lavoro dato che nella vita ho svolto il lavoro di arrtigiano.
Il mio conto corrente è stato una vita un continuo saliscendi, ne ho avuto per investire nel periodo sbagliato , stavamo nel periodo delle torri gemelle e il sigaro che fumava billy clinton( mi costo 5 milioni e non ci ho sentito niente,
facendo parte della media borghesia ( non so se ci sono rimasto ancora') non ho mai avuto problemi e lo apprezzato quando ne ho avuto un po nella prima crisi degli anni 90, benedette suore:up: 
Li sfizi che mi sono sempre tolti sono i viaggi e in questo ho una valida collaboratrice che è mia moglie,lei sempre pronta a fare le valigie retaggio rimastole con la nostra passione del campeggio.
Quindi il denaro penso ci accompagna e ci fa raggiungere qualche nostro desiderio


----------



## spleen (30 Agosto 2015)

Il denaro serve per vivere, per procurarlo, come la maggior parte delle persone, lavoro. Sono stato fortunato il mio lavoro è piuttosto complesso, di nicchia e finora discretamente pagato. Quello che ho guadagnato è sempre stato sufficiente per me e la famiglia, non ho mai sentito il bisogno di cose molto costose tuttavia non ci è mai mancato nulla, vacanze comprese. In passato riuscivo persino a risparmiarere, oggi con due figli grandi è un po' più difficile.....
Se ho qualche soldo in più compro libri, oppure qualche piccolo oggetto che viene dal passato. Adoro per esempio i libri antichi e l'antiquariato in generale (i mobili no), ho amici numismatici.

Non credo che il denaro serva per comprare le cose davvero importanti della vita, non compra amicizia e amore, non compra la cultura nè l'intelligenza.
Non credo che il denaro definisca le persone, conosco fin troppi asini carichi di soldi e privi del resto. Recentemente sono rimasto perplesso dopo una visita ad una villa di un riccastro, dentro non c' era nè un oggetto antico nè un libro ed i pochi quadri che ho visto erano di un cattivo gusto e di una banalità da primato.
Il denaro, per chi ne ha molto dovrebbe anche essere usato per fini etici, mi ha colpito la notizia del cinese che nell'ultimo crack delle borse ha perso 3.2 miliardi (MILIARDI!!!) di euro. Che cazzo se ne fa' uno con un patrimonio di 40 miliardi?


----------



## spleen (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il lavoro è vita.
> Se non lo è si vive proprio male.
> Se non lavorare nelle miniere fotografate da Salgado, se non passate il vostro tempo lavorativo su mucchi di immondizia, se non siete raccoglitori stagionali a Villa Literno o,qualcosa di simile siete tra i fortunati che hanno un lavoro che è vita e vi dà da vivere.
> I soldi servono per vivere.
> Il superfluo sono i ristoranti, le vacanze, i vestiti nuovi e i trucchi. Se posso mi godo il superfluo.


Il vero problema, come giustamente fai notare è che il lavoro ti venga riconosciuto e retribuito in maniera equa. Nel mondo ci sono eserciti di schiavi che si rompono la schiena per sopravvivere appena, mentre c'è gente che con il loro lavoro accumula ricchezze da "manovra economica".
Equità, giustizia, queste sconosciute.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il vero problema, come giustamente fai notare è che il lavoro ti venga riconosciuto e retribuito in maniera equa. Nel mondo ci sono eserciti di schiavi che si rompono la schiena per sopravvivere appena, mentre c'è gente che con il loro lavoro accumula ricchezze da "manovra economica".
> Equità, giustizia, queste sconosciute.


Il bellissimo film del grande Frank Capra La grande illusione ci ricorda, come titola la commedia da cui è tratto, che i soldi non te li puoi portare appresso (dopo la morte) o, come dicono i napoletani, la bara non ha tasche. La disponibilità economica serve per rendere serena e piacevole la vita, che vita si ha se si accumula denaro che non può migliorare ulteriormente la nostra vita?


----------



## Black&Blu (30 Agosto 2015)

Il denaro in teoria ha sostituito il baratto. Quindi serve per sopravvivere e per procurarti quello che un tempo le persone si procuravano con il baratto o con il fai da te. Serve per vivere, nulla di più, nulla di meno


----------



## Zod (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bellissimo film del grande Frank Capra La grande illusione ci ricorda, come titola la commedia da cui è tratto, che i soldi non te li puoi portare appresso (dopo la morte) o, come dicono i napoletani, la bara non ha tasche. La disponibilità economica serve per rendere serena e piacevole la vita, che vita si ha se si accumula denaro che non può migliorare ulteriormente la nostra vita?


Per comprare casa. Per comprare una macchina. Per pagare gli studi ai figli. Per sopperire a delle emergenze. Per dare ai figli un futuro più sereno. Per aver più margine di tempo se si perde il lavoro. Per fare ristrutturazioni. Per stare più tranquilli.

Accumulare denaro serve, è la strada per migliorare il proprio stile di vita. Se lavori solo per arrivare a fine mese, finisci che vivi per lavorare

Negli anni sessanta c'erano cicale e formiche. Le formiche mettevano da parte soldi per comprarsi casa, le cicale stavano in affitto e se la spassavano tra pub e discoteche. Alla fine hanno fatto bene le cicale visto che hanno avuto gratis ciò che le formiche hanno ottenuto con sacrifici. Ringraziamo sempre il comunismo per aver fatto funerale e sepoltura della meritocrazia.


----------



## Flavia (30 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Il vero problema, come giustamente fai notare è che il lavoro ti venga riconosciuto e retribuito in maniera equa. *Nel mondo ci sono eserciti di schiavi che si rompono la schiena per sopravvivere appena, mentre c'è gente che con il loro lavoro accumula ricchezze da "manovra economica".
> Equità, giustizia, queste sconosciute.


ecco il nocciolo della questione
di questi tempi ciò accade sempre meno
e così alla gente tocca sbattersi
come uno zabaione, 
per far tornare i tuorli!
(cit. D. Abatantuono)
è vero che il lavoro nobilita l'uomo,
 ma anche il vile denaro non è da disdegnare


----------



## Tessa (30 Agosto 2015)

Il denaro e' liberta' ed indipendenza. 
Averne e soprattutto guadagnarne di proprio rende tutto piu' leggero. 
Troppo denaro e troppi beni pero' possono diventare un problema. Anche quelli vanno gestiti,  un altro lavoro difficilmente delegabile e fonte di preoccupazione.  
Ai figli il giusto. Che non si siedano sugli allori e imparino a contare sulle proprie forze.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Per comprare casa. Per comprare una macchina. Per pagare gli studi ai figli. Per sopperire a delle emergenze. Per dare ai figli un futuro più sereno. Per aver più margine di tempo se si perde il lavoro. Per fare ristrutturazioni. Per stare più tranquilli.
> 
> Accumulare denaro serve, è la strada per migliorare il proprio stile di vita. Se lavori solo per arrivare a fine mese, finisci che vivi per lavorare
> 
> Negli anni sessanta c'erano cicale e formiche. Le formiche mettevano da parte soldi per comprarsi casa, le cicale stavano in affitto e se la spassavano tra pub e discoteche. Alla fine hanno fatto bene le cicale visto che hanno avuto gratis ciò che le formiche hanno ottenuto con sacrifici. Ringraziamo sempre il comunismo per aver fatto funerale e sepoltura della meritocrazia.


. Rispondevo a Spleen che parla di grandi patrimoni e denaro che non viene investito e praticamente immobilizza l'economia.
Negli anni sessanta i pub non c'erano e le discoteche erano due a Milano e Roma e una a Rimini.
Chi stava in affitto non aveva di che pagare un mutuo perché i tassi erano alti.
Vorrei che tu mi indicassi presidenti del consiglio di governi comunisti in Italia e provvedimenti communisti.


----------



## Zod (30 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> . Rispondevo a Spleen che parla di grandi patrimoni e denaro che non viene investito e praticamente immobilizza l'economia.
> Negli anni sessanta i pub non c'erano e le discoteche erano due a Milano e Roma e una a Rimini.
> Chi stava in affitto non aveva di che pagare un mutuo perché i tassi erano alti.
> Vorrei che tu mi indicassi presidenti del consiglio di governi comunisti in Italia e provvedimenti communisti.


Negli anni 60 non servivano mutui per acquistare casa, bastava lavorare, fare sacrifici, risparmiare. Te la potevi fare anche da solo la casa, mattone su mattone.

In questo paese c'è un buon 20% di persone che vive gratis grazie a leggi volute da comunisti e sindacati nelle varie trattative con la DC.

L'investimento finanziario non immobilizza l'economia. L'unica gestione del denaro che immobilizza l'economia è tenerlo nascosto sotto il materasso.


----------



## spleen (30 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Negli anni 60 non servivano mutui per acquistare casa, bastava lavorare, fare sacrifici, risparmiare. Te la potevi fare anche da solo la casa, mattone su mattone.
> 
> In questo paese c'è un buon 20% di persone che vive gratis grazie a leggi volute da comunisti e sindacati nelle varie trattative con la DC.
> 
> L'investimento finanziario non immobilizza l'economia. L'unica gestione del denaro che immobilizza l'economia è tenerlo nascosto sotto il materasso.


Non credo che tu abbia capito una cippa di quello che abbiamo scritto io e Brunetta.


----------



## Zod (30 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo che tu abbia capito una cippa di quello che abbiamo scritto io e Brunetta.


Può essere ma quella cosa che hai scritto riguardo il riccone che avrebbe perso miliardi per il crollo della borsa è da scompisciarsi dal ridere.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vengo da una famiglia di oculati storici (le barzellette sulla tirchieria autoctona si sprecano) ma sono, soprendentemente, pochissimo legata al denaro. Se ne ho in abbondanza lo spendo, per me e per gli altri, se sono in periodo di magra mi accontento e non mi manca (fermo restando che abbia comunque di che vivere).
> 
> 
> Per me non è affatto un segno di riconoscimento sociale, visto e considerato come tantissima gente lo accumula (illecitamente), e quando compro oggetti costosi è perchè mi piace la qualità, non per mostrarli al mondo. Essere apprezzata per qualcosa che possiedo, che chiunque col denaro può avere, mi repelle sinceramente.
> ...


A parte gli episodi di biografie ovviamente diverse, mi rispecchio in pieno in questo tuo messaggio.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Può essere ma quella cosa che hai scritto riguardo il riccone che avrebbe perso miliardi per il crollo della borsa è da scompisciarsi dal ridere.


Cosa c'è da ridere?


----------



## spleen (30 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Può essere ma quella cosa che hai scritto riguardo il riccone che avrebbe perso miliardi per il crollo della borsa è da scompisciarsi dal ridere.


Già, specialmente quando non si capisce una mazza di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Zod (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cosa c'è da ridere?


http://youtu.be/On7LRiXQACM

Quando dicono che la borsa ha bruciato mille mila miliardi in una seduta sparano cazzate sensazionalistiche. La borsa di Shangai ha fatto il 150% nell'ultimo anno e mezzo, ed è crollata di circa il 30% nelle scorse settimane. Non si capisce perché non dicono mai che la borsa si è inventata in un giorno positivo mille mila miliardi, però quando crolla li brucia. Non brucia nulla, anche perché poi i soldi passano di mano, non si creano e non si distruggono, il risultato è zero.

Se poi la questione è legata all'eccessiva ricchezza di alcune persone, anche qui la questione è relativa. Per quanto si possa essere spendaccioni un uomo solo non potrà mai farci nulla di così tanti soldi, e anche se compra case, aerei e barche, ridistribuisce semplicemente ricchezza a chi le case le barche e gli aerei li ha costruiti.

Semmai la questione è: ha senso impiegare risorse umane per il superfluo quando c'è gente che muore di fame e malattie? Ma questa è una esternalità del capitalismo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, specialmente quando non si capisce una mazza di quello che ho scritto.


La cosa grave è che al confronto io so di economia.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> http://youtu.be/On7LRiXQACM
> 
> Quando dicono che la borsa ha bruciato mille mila miliardi in una seduta sparano cazzate sensazionalistiche. La borsa di Shangai ha fatto il 150% nell'ultimo anno e mezzo, ed è crollata di circa il 30% nelle scorse settimane. Non si capisce perché non dicono mai che la borsa si è inventata in un giorno positivo mille mila miliardi, però quando crolla li brucia. Non brucia nulla, anche perché poi i soldi passano di mano, non si creano e non si distruggono, il risultato è zero.
> 
> ...


Sì, 'sta cosa del "bruciare" mi è sempre sembrata una stronzata. Comunque non ci capisco niente.
So solo che la quantità di denaro (peraltro virtuale e totalmente sganciato dai beni di cui rappresenterebbe il prezzo) è pari a non so quante volte (un numero mostruoso) tutti i beni della Terra che si possono acquistare, comprese foreste, oceani e nazioni.
Personalmente, a me il denaro fa istintivo ribrezzo, e ragionata paura.


----------



## Zod (30 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, 'sta cosa del "bruciare" mi è sempre sembrata una stronzata. Comunque non ci capisco niente.
> So solo che la quantità di denaro (peraltro virtuale e totalmente sganciato dai beni di cui rappresenterebbe il prezzo) è pari a non so quante volte (un numero mostruoso) tutti i beni della Terra che si possono acquistare, comprese foreste, oceani e nazioni.
> Personalmente, a me il denaro fa istintivo ribrezzo, e ragionata paura.


A me farebbe ragionata paura non averne a sufficienza. Il denaro in se è solo un mezzo di pagamento più efficiente del baratto.


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> http://youtu.be/On7LRiXQACM
> 
> Quando dicono che la borsa ha bruciato mille mila miliardi in una seduta sparano cazzate sensazionalistiche. La borsa di Shangai ha fatto il 150% nell'ultimo anno e mezzo, ed è crollata di circa il 30% nelle scorse settimane. Non si capisce perché non dicono mai che la borsa si è inventata in un giorno positivo mille mila miliardi, però quando crolla li brucia. Non brucia nulla, anche perché poi* i soldi passano di mano,* non si creano e non si distruggono, il risultato è zero.
> 
> ...


lo penso anch'io: chi non è in grado di gestire i propri soldi cederà il passo ad altri, il che farà girare l'economia, detto in sintesi

piuttosto credo che generalmente la ricchezza non si "perdoni", e allora ecco la macchietta del riccastro ignorante, senza buon gusto, vuoto, con la casa cafona (ma che ci si va a fare a casa degli altri? per criticare? boh), tra l'altro secondo me non è neanche vero che la ricchezza non definisca una persona, nel senso che quella persona  è ANCHE il risultato delle possibilità che ha avuto, ANCHE quelle economiche, e che avrà...insomma temo che vada a finire un po' come per la bellezza


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2015)

Mi faccio bastare quello che guadagno, la vera ricchezza è il tempo, ogni minuto goduto a fare ciò che amo fare è un minuto guadagnato. Tutto il resto è solo propedeutico a questo, denaro compreso.


----------



## ivanl (31 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi faccio bastare quello che guadagno, la vera ricchezza è il tempo, ogni minuto goduto a fare ciò che amo fare è un minuto guadagnato. Tutto il resto è solo propedeutico a questo, denaro compreso.


Come capita quasi sempre, condivido in blocco Mr. Nob :up:


----------



## Fantastica (31 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi faccio bastare quello che guadagno, la vera ricchezza è il *tempo*, ogni minuto goduto a fare ciò che amo fare è un minuto guadagnato. Tutto il resto è solo propedeutico a questo, denaro compreso.


Ecco il nocciolo. Bravo, quanto mi piaci.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi faccio bastare quello che guadagno, la vera ricchezza è il tempo, ogni minuto goduto a fare ciò che amo fare è un minuto guadagnato. Tutto il resto è solo propedeutico a questo, denaro compreso.


ma, dipende...secondo me il tempo libero porta anche ad elaborare progetti, e per realizzare i propri progetti spesso è necessario il denaro, quindi non c'è sempre la netta distinzione che dici, almeno io ho accantonato alcuni progetti perchè al di fuori della mia portata, o perchè non desideravo complicarmi la vita con le banche:singleeye:
ora ne ho uno in ballo che costa poco, spero di realizzarlo!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

Trovo che esistano pregiudizi in genere sull'ambizione  un po' in tutti gli ambiti , dsll'aspetto alla condizione economico lavorativa.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma, dipende...secondo me il tempo libero porta anche ad elaborare progetti, e per realizzare i propri progetti spesso è necessario il denaro, quindi non c'è sempre la netta distinzione che dici, almeno io ho accantonato alcuni progetti perchè al di fuori della mia portata, o perchè non desideravo complicarmi la vita con le banche:singleeye:
> ora ne ho uno in ballo che costa poco, spero di realizzarlo!


dipende... io elaboro progetti alla portata del mio denaro, gli altri li cancello subito. Altrimenti c'è il rischio che il denaro da utile strumento diventi il padrone del mio tempo. Dalle banche mi tengo lontano ogni volta che posso  :singleeye:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dipende... io elaboro progetti alla portata del mio denaro, gli altri li cancello subito. Altrimenti c'è il rischio che il denaro da utile strumento diventi il padrone del mio tempo. Dalle banche mi tengo lontano ogni volta che posso  :singleeye:


appunto, può succedere di rinunciare ai propri progetti, una volta fatti due conti
tipo una semplice vacanza, che è l'esempio tipico di come godere del tempo libero, o girare il mondo, non sono la stessa cosa!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

è evidente che non hai un'attività in proprio





Nobody ha detto:


> dipende... io elaboro progetti alla portata del mio denaro, gli altri li cancello subito. Altrimenti c'è il rischio che il denaro da utile strumento diventi il padrone del mio tempo. *Dalle banche mi tengo lontano ogni volta che posso*  :singleeye:


----------



## Kid (3 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con il denaro?
> E' per voi un segno di riconoscimento sociale, nel senso che ritenete che rappresenti il vostro valore per esempio lavorativo, per il contributo che date alla società, e quindi lo spendete per l'acquisto di oggetti che testimoniano questo?
> Lo conservate, vi piace vederlo lievitare sul o sui conti corrente? Lo investite, perché ne avete parecchio e poi "non riuscite" a pagare il caffè al vostro amico perché non girate mai coi contanti?
> Lo disprezzate, lo ignorate? Lo considerate un mezzo utile per la sopravvivenza e qualche sfizio ogni tanto? Cosa significa per voi "sopravvivenza"? Quali sono gli sfizi per cui spendete rendndovi conto che lo state facendo?
> Cosa misura il denaro per voi? Cosa simboleggia?


Il lavoro fa male, anzi uccide. Se Brunetta insiste nel dire che il lavoro è vita, vado di persona a darle un cotogno.

Siamo schiavi legalizzati, altrochè.

Provo tristezza nel vedere quante persone vivono per lavorare anzichè lavorare per vivere. Gente che lavora 10/11 ore al giorno, che fa ferie quasi malvolentieri, che vive per l'arrampicata sociale... mamma mia che tristezza. Tuttavia i soldi si fanno lavorando, ma non ne faccio un cruccio: troppi sono certamente dannosi, mi accontento del giusto per poter vivere degnamente.

Da parte mia, sono sempre più convinto di voler mollare tutto un giorno e finire la seconda parte della mia vita su qualche spiaggia tropicale, anche se mi rendo conto che non sarà proprio facile realizzare tal progetto. 

Quindi, in definitiva: fanculo il lavoro e pure i soldi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Il lavoro fa male, anzi uccide*.* Se Brunetta insiste nel dire che il lavoro è vita, vado di persona a darle un cotogno.
> 
> Siamo schiavi legalizzati, altrochè.
> 
> ...


io sono una di quelli e l'arrampicata sociale non ha senso.
prima di tutto lo devo fare per pagare lo strozzinaggio delle tasse , non mi posso poi permettere di mollare perché al minimo cedimento sparisci dal mercato e in ultimo perché mi piace ed è una parte di vita che mi soddisfa.
starmene a far niente in una spiaggia tropicale può starmi bene 1 settimana poi sarebbe la noia totale.

detto ciò a me non fa tristezza nessuno, sono scelte


----------



## Kid (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono una di quelli e l'arrampicata sociale non ha senso.
> prima di tutto lo devo fare per pagare lo strozzinaggio delle tasse , non mi posso poi permettere di mollare perché al minimo cedimento sparisci dal mercato e in ultimo perché mi piace ed è una parte di vita che mi soddisfa.
> starmene a far niente in una spiaggia tropicale può starmi bene 1 settimana poi sarebbe la noia totale.
> 
> detto ciò a me non fa tristezza nessuno, sono scelte


Punti di vista... ma continuano a farmi tristezza quel genere di persone. Preferisco regalare due ore in più ai miei figli e dedicarne il minimo sindacale al lavoro, che mi piace, ma rimane un lavoro.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con il denaro?
> E' per voi un segno di riconoscimento sociale, nel senso che ritenete che rappresenti il vostro valore per esempio lavorativo, per il contributo che date alla società, e quindi lo spendete per l'acquisto di oggetti che testimoniano questo?
> Lo conservate, vi piace vederlo lievitare sul o sui conti corrente? Lo investite, perché ne avete parecchio e poi "non riuscite" a pagare il caffè al vostro amico perché non girate mai coi contanti?
> Lo disprezzate, lo ignorate? Lo considerate un mezzo utile per la sopravvivenza e qualche sfizio ogni tanto? Cosa significa per voi "sopravvivenza"? Quali sono gli sfizi per cui spendete rendndovi conto che lo state facendo?
> Cosa misura il denaro per voi? Cosa simboleggia?


Nel mio caso il denaro è associato al lavoro, il lavoro alla vita e la vita alla mia famiglia. 

Quindi, il denaro mi simboleggia il lavoro, non mi misura assolutamente nulla se non la possibilità economica di poter mangiare,vestire,etc. Non mi misura assolutamente nulla se non il ruolo borghese,ricco e povero. Il denaro lo uso, punto.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che non hai un'attività in proprio


fortunatamente no.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> *appunto, può succedere di rinunciare ai propri progetti, una volta fatti due conti*
> tipo una semplice vacanza, che è l'esempio tipico di come godere del tempo libero, o girare il mondo, non sono la stessa cosa!


Certo, l'importante è non farne un dramma... io vorrei fare il giro del mondo ma non posso permettermelo. Amen, mi godo il tempo che ho nei modi che amo e che posso permettermi.


----------



## Kid (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi faccio bastare quello che guadagno, la vera ricchezza è il tempo, ogni minuto goduto a fare ciò che amo fare è un minuto guadagnato. Tutto il resto è solo propedeutico a questo, denaro compreso.


:up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Il lavoro fa male, anzi uccide. Se Brunetta insiste nel dire che il lavoro è vita, vado di persona a darle un cotogno.
> 
> Siamo schiavi legalizzati, altrochè.
> 
> ...


Il lavoro è vita perché occupa la maggior parte della tua giornata per almeno quarant'anni.
Per me non ha senso lavorare soffrendoci.
Quasi (si capisce QUASI?) in ogni lavoro si può e si deve trovare il modo per stare bene, altrimenti vivi male.
Anche il tempo dedicato ai figli trasmetterà loro il disgusto per il lavoro perché non sarai capace di trovare modo per trarne arricchimento.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono una di quelli e l'arrampicata sociale non ha senso.
> prima di tutto lo devo fare per pagare lo strozzinaggio delle tasse , non mi posso poi permettere di mollare perché al minimo cedimento sparisci dal mercato e in ultimo perché mi piace ed è una parte di vita che mi soddisfa.
> starmene a far niente in una spiaggia tropicale può starmi bene 1 settimana poi sarebbe la noia totale.
> 
> detto ciò a me non fa tristezza nessuno, sono scelte


anche a me piace, o meglio mi piace la parte "materiale", cioè occuparmi delle novità tecniche e dei progetti, organizzare gli interventi, scegliere i materiali, decidere cosa fare e quando farlo etc....invece ovviamente non mi piace l'immane burocrazia e le tasse altissime e spesso insensate, che sottraggono troppe risorse a tutto il resto e a volte mi costringono a rimandare


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*

Il lavoro?un male necessario,i soldi?adoro spenderli ma non buttarli.Adoro gratificarmi e spesso mi faccio bei regali.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

un diritto e un dovere .perché male?





oscuro ha detto:


> Il lavoro?un* male necessario*,i soldi?adoro spenderli ma non buttarli.Adoro gratificarmi e spesso mi faccio bei regali.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> un diritto e un dovere .perché male?


Perchè ci ruba tempo.....


----------



## Kid (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ci ruba tempo.....


Perchè preferirei fare quel cavolo che mi pare durante il giorno... non mi pare difficile da capire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè preferirei fare quel cavolo che mi pare durante il giorno... non mi pare difficile da capire.


c'è gente che sceglie di fare esattamente quello per lavoro. Chiaro che è un privilegio. Altrettanto chiaro che dipende da cosa vorresti fare tutto il giorno.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ci ruba tempo.....


tutt'altro.
capisco che non tutti abbiano la fortuna di fare un lavoro che piace ma non sarebbe male cercare di trarne un minimo di soddisfazione personale visto il tempo di vita passato a produrre.
rubato a cosa ?
agli affetti? a volte la gente spreca quello che ha senza qualità vera


----------



## Kid (3 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è gente che sceglie di fare esattamente quello per lavoro. Chiaro che è un privilegio. Altrettanto chiaro che *dipende da cosa vorresti fare tutto il giorno*.


Cosa non ti è chiaro nella frase "quello che mi pare"?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè preferirei fare *quel cavolo che mi pare durante il giorno.*.. non mi pare difficile da capire.


tipo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Cosa non ti è chiaro nella frase "quello che mi pare"?


vabbè Kiddino(a proposito bentornato e auguri, caro), se quello che ti pare è stare tutto il giorno a guardare la televisione, apisco che difficilmente tu possa trovare chi ti paga per farlo.
Ma c'è un botto di gente che fa quello che gli piace quando lavora.
Solitamente per arrivare a farlo si è fatto un discreto mazzo prima, ma adesso fanno quello che gli pare.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2015)

che poi ...un attimo, la fortuna un piffero.
a volte sì ma per lo più ci si fa un discreto mazzo per arrivare a fare quel che piace e di solito è tempo sottratto ai piagnistei


----------



## Kid (3 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> tipo?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè Kiddino(a proposito bentornato e auguri, caro), se quello che ti pare è stare tutto il giorno a guardare la televisione, apisco che difficilmente tu possa trovare chi ti paga per farlo.
> Ma c'è un botto di gente che fa quello che gli piace quando lavora.
> Solitamente per arrivare a farlo si è fatto un discreto mazzo prima, ma adesso fanno quello che gli pare.


Ragazze davvero non capisco cosa ci sia da capire... 

Se mi alzo la mattina con il desiderio di andarmene al lago, devo avere il diritto di farlo altrimenti sono uno schiavo del sistema. 

Chi ama il proprio lavoro per me è come il protagonista che finisce per amare il grande fratello in 1984 di Orwell.

Ma se per voi lavorare almeno cinque giorni in settimana, per almeno otto ore al giorno, fino a che non si raggrinzisce la pelle e non riesci più a fare sesso è gratificante e onorevole... non so proprio che dirvi.

E per inciso, io non disprezzo il mio lavoro che oltretutto svolgo in un luogo dove i privilegi e le agevolazioni sono tante... ma poco cambia sul fatto che sono anch'io uno schiavo di questo sistema.

P.S. Scusate, sono rientrato Lunedì dalle ferie. :unhappy:

P.P.S. grazie per gli auguri.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

mah, io vedo che anche quelli che hanno raggiunto quello che volevano, stanno rimanendo sempre più senza fiato. Ad esempio il mio ex ha sgobbato per arrivare dove è arrivato e gli piace pure. Ma le condizioni diventano sempre più pesanti. Anche per il fatto, se non rendi ... sei sostituibile. Non è tanto gratificante con il tempo ... questo fiato sul collo.


sienne


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Il lavoro è soprattutto dignità. Se campi senza lavorare o sei ricco sfondato o vivi a spese di qualcuno.


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il lavoro è soprattutto dignità. Se campi senza lavorare o sei ricco sfondato o vivi a spese di qualcuno.


Come ho già detto, il denaro serve per vivere, la ricchezza per essere liberi.

Liberi in cosa? Liberi che se voglio starmene a dormire ci rimango, che se voglio lavorare tutta la notte lo faccio, che se voglio partire per una vacanza in India parto. Libero di fare ciò che voglio, viaggiare, giocare a golf, andare in barca, non far nulla, e naturalmente lavorare quando mi va. Libero di comprarmi ciò che voglio o di noleggiarlo. Di festeggiare il compleanno affittando una discoteca. Libero.

Il lavoro deve piacere altrimenti non riesci a farlo per molto. Ma è sempre lavoro. Uscire ad una certa ora, tornare il tardo pomeriggio, prostituire la propria testa e il proprio corpo in cambio di denaro, che non basta mai.

I soldi non si fanno lavorando, il lavoro ti consente solo di vivere, magari un po meglio, ma solo di vivere.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, il denaro serve per vivere, la ricchezza per essere liberi.
> 
> Liberi in cosa? Liberi che se voglio starmene a dormire ci rimango, che se voglio lavorare tutta la notte lo faccio, che se voglio partire per una vacanza in India parto. Libero di fare ciò che voglio, viaggiare, giocare a golf, andare in barca, non far nulla, e naturalmente lavorare quando mi va. Libero di comprarmi ciò che voglio o di noleggiarlo. Di festeggiare il compleanno affittando una discoteca. Libero.
> 
> ...


Tu sei mai stato senza lavoro?


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *Il lavoro è soprattutto dignità.* Se campi senza lavorare o sei ricco sfondato o vivi a spese di qualcuno.


:up:
aggiungo che qualsiasi lavoro è dignitoso, 
non è dignitoso essere disonesti
aggiungo che di questi tempi
per  fare il lavoro che ti piace
non basta farsi il fondo a campana
perchè mancano opportunità ed occasioni
tanta gente si sbatte da mattina a sera
come uno zabaione, magari sottopagati
stressati e trattati pure male


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sei mai stato senza lavoro?


Senza lavoro si, senza far niente mai. Tu?


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Senza lavoro si, senza far niente mai. Tu?


E quando eri senza lavoro come ti mantenevi?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E quando eri senza lavoro come ti mantenevi?



Ciao

ma perdere un lavoro, non significa perdere la dignità (riprendendo l'altro tuo post). 
Può capitare e si vive prendendo il sostegno dalla disoccupazione. 
Per qualcosa si paga pure questa cassa ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E quando eri senza lavoro come ti mantenevi?


Con quello che avevo messo da parte e con l'assegno di disoccupazione. Ma tieni presente che in casi limite ho accettato qualunque tipo di lavoro, anche il più umile, nonostante abbia un curriculum niente affatto male.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Come ho già detto, il denaro serve per vivere, la ricchezza per essere liberi.
> 
> Liberi in cosa? Liberi che se voglio starmene a dormire ci rimango, che se voglio lavorare tutta la notte lo faccio, che se voglio partire per una vacanza in India parto. Libero di fare ciò che voglio, viaggiare, giocare a golf, andare in barca, non far nulla, e naturalmente lavorare quando mi va. Libero di comprarmi ciò che voglio o di noleggiarlo. Di festeggiare il compleanno affittando una discoteca. Libero.
> 
> ...


Tu ragioni da perfetto schiavo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu ragioni da perfetto schiavo.


quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con il denaro?
> E' per voi un segno di riconoscimento sociale, nel senso che ritenete che rappresenti il vostro valore per esempio lavorativo, per il contributo che date alla società, e quindi lo spendete per l'acquisto di oggetti che testimoniano questo?
> Lo conservate, vi piace vederlo lievitare sul o sui conti corrente? Lo investite, perché ne avete parecchio e poi "non riuscite" a pagare il caffè al vostro amico perché non girate mai coi contanti?
> Lo disprezzate, lo ignorate? *Lo considerate un mezzo utile per la sopravvivenza e qualche sfizio ogni tanto? *Cosa significa per voi "sopravvivenza"? Quali sono gli sfizi per cui spendete rendndovi conto che lo state facendo?
> Cosa misura il denaro per voi? Cosa simboleggia?


esattamente questo. un mezzo indispensabile più che utile.
oltre che per la sopravvivenza cerco di spenderlo per quelle cose che rendono migliore la mia qualità di vita.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma perdere un lavoro, non significa perdere la dignità (riprendendo l'altro tuo post).
> Può capitare e si vive prendendo il sostegno dalla disoccupazione.
> ...


Certo Sienne, ma converrai con me che non è quello che uno cerca.

Non so se hai mai visto le interviste agli operai delle fabbriche in difficoltà, che chiudono, le parole più pronunciate, in associazione tra di loro sono lavoro e dignità, perchè sono collegate dal filo rosso del bisogno e quando una persona vive di incertezza e bisogno non è libera del tutto.

Non è un caso che l'articolo primo della costituzione italiana parla di lavoro. I padri fondatori lo avevano capito fin troppo bene che il lavoro, giustamente retribuito, prima ancora di essere costrizione, durezza, e quant'altro, è libertà.
Il lavoro come asse portante della nostra società altro che coglionate su prostituzione intellettuale e fisica.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo Sienne, ma converrai con me che non è quello che uno cerca.
> 
> Non so se hai mai visto le interviste agli operai delle fabbriche in difficoltà, che chiudono, le parole più pronunciate, in associazione tra di loro sono lavoro e dignità, perchè sono collegate dal filo rosso del bisogno e quando una persona vive di incertezza e bisogno non è libera del tutto.
> 
> ...



Ciao

certo, che non è quello che uno cerca. Ma a volte uno si trova in un insieme più grande di lui ... 
Sono le conseguenze di un certo sistema sociale che ti tolgono la dignità, catapultandoti ai margini della società. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (3 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu ragioni da perfetto schiavo.


Io so di esserlo e cerco di liberarmi. Tu non cerchi di liberarti perché non ti rendi conto di esserlo.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, che non è quello che uno cerca. Ma a volte uno si trova in un insieme più grande di lui ...
> *Sono le conseguenze di un certo sistema sociale che ti tolgono la dignità*, catapultandoti ai margini della società.
> ...


Questo, ma non solo. Lavorare è anche sentirsi utili. La peggior cosa per tante persone è quella di sentirsi inutili.
Infatti tante persone quando perdono il lavoro cadono in depressione, anche se non hanno problemi economici particolarmente gravi.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo, ma non solo. Lavorare è anche sentirsi utili. La peggior cosa per tante persone è quella di sentirsi inutili.
> Infatti tante persone quando perdono il lavoro cadono in depressione, anche se non hanno problemi economici particolarmente gravi.



Ciao

è tutto un insieme che ti può spingere alla depressione. Paure, incertezze, giustificazioni, identificazioni ecc. 
Attribuiamo a questa linea di curriculum una importanza quasi disumana. Solo una retribuzione ci dà valore. Non per nulla molti sostengono ancora che le casalinghe non fanno nulla dalla mattina alla sera e che non sanno cosa sia il lavoro. Un lavoro ancora non riconosciuto come tale. Chiedi a loro come si sentono ... 

La vera dignità per me, si dimostra nel come affrontiamo le problematiche della vita. 
Il lavoro è una condizione legata alle nostre esigenze, in qualsiasi sistema e in qualsiasi epoca. 
Ma vivendo in una società sociale, dovremmo sostenere con una rete più fitta e con un'altra mentalità certe problematiche. Sono le associazioni che ti logorano ... 



sienne


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è tutto un insieme che ti può spingere alla depressione. Paure, incertezze, giustificazioni, identificazioni ecc.
> Attribuiamo a questa linea di curriculum una importanza quasi disumana. Solo una retribuzione ci dà valore. Non per nulla molti sostengono ancora che le casalinghe non fanno nulla dalla mattina alla sera e che non sanno cosa sia il lavoro. Un lavoro ancora non riconosciuto come tale. Chiedi a loro come si sentono ...
> ...


Tu ragioni come una persona che non ha mai avuto problemi a trovare lavoro e a lavorare.
Prova a cercare lavoro e non trovarlo, per mesi, anni, come una grande percentuale dei giovani in Italia, nel meridione per esempio e poi vedi cosa te ne importa del curriculum....
Parli di problematiche di una società e del lavoro post industriale, ma in tante parti siamo fermi proprio a non averlo, il lavoro.

http://www.gazzettadelsud.it/news//117938/-Quale-dignita--senza-lavoro.html


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

Tranne pochi casi fortunati, il lavoro normalmente non coincide con le nostre passioni. Vendiamo il nostro tempo per ottenere ciò che ci permette di soddisfarle, oltre che di sfamarci.
Quindi lo vedo come un male necessario. A meno che non riusciate a convincermi che una cassiera di un market, un operaio alla catena, un celerino sudato sotto il sole siano felici e realizzati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tranne pochi casi fortunati, il lavoro normalmente non coincide con le nostre passioni. Vendiamo il nostro tempo per ottenere ciò che ci permette di soddisfarle, oltre che di sfamarci.
> Quindi lo vedo come un male necessario. A meno che non riusciate a convincermi che una cassiera di un market, un operaio alla catena, un celerino sudato sotto il sole siano felici e realizzati.


Esistono anche insegnanti, manager, musicisti, primari che non si sentono realizzati: tanto per fare  qualche esempio di lavori meno monotoni e retribuiti magari un po' di più di quelli da te  ricordati.
Qualsiasi lavoro ci si trovi costretti a fare, abbiamo la possibilità di farlo al meglio, è già questo costituisce una differenza fra il subirlo come un male necessario e viverlo.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Il supermercato e la gente, la catena di montaggio, la squadra e i compagni sono parte della vita di alcune persone sai?
Io in tutta franchezza non capisco questo astio nei confronti dell' impegno nel lavoro, ragazzi, questa è una parte della vita, io ho fatto anche lavori che non mi piacevano, me li sono fatti piacere, mi sono appassionato a cose che non avrei mai immaginato, è mai possibile che si debba vivere il lavoro dove trascorriamo almeno 40 ore ogni settimana come un peso e mai come una opportunità?


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tranne pochi casi fortunati, il lavoro normalmente non coincide con le nostre passioni. Vendiamo il nostro tempo per ottenere ciò che ci permette di soddisfarle, oltre che di sfamarci.
> Quindi lo vedo come un male necessario.* A meno che non riusciate a convincermi che una cassiera di un market, un operaio alla catena, un celerino sudato sotto il sole siano felici e realizzati*.


a volte il lavoro coincide
con le nostre passioni, ma
comunque alla fine ti viene in odio
per le condizioni che devi sopportare
per poter lavorare
come dicevo prima non basta sbattersi
per arrivare ad un buon posto di lavoro
mancano opportunità, manca il lavoro
attualmente ti devi sbattere per tenertelo
quel posto di lavoro,perchè
con tutta la gente a spasso vale la regola
"tutti utili e nessuno indispensabile"
mancano i diritti, manca la tranquillità
manca la possibilità di poter progettare
l'operaio, il celerino, la cassiera
non saranno contenti, forse guarderanno
ogni 5 minuti l'orologio per vedere quanto manca
ma saranno sicuramente contenti
di portare a casa quel tanto (sempre poco)
che permetterà loro di andare avanti


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esistono anche insegnanti, manager, musicisti, primari che non si sentono realizzati: tanto per fare  qualche esempio di lavori meno monotoni e retribuiti magari un po' di più di quelli da te  ricordati.
> Qualsiasi lavoro ci si trovi costretti a fare, abbiamo la possibilità di farlo al meglio, è già questo costituisce una differenza fra il subirlo come un male necessario e viverlo.


Anche astronauti, piloti militari, architetti creativi, fisici teorici. Lo so che esistono ma sono una minoranza. Tantissima gente fa un lavoro mal retribuito, alienante ed usurante. Poi ce la si può raccontare come si vuole.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> a volte il lavoro coincide
> con le nostre passioni, ma
> comunque alla fine ti viene in odio
> per le condizioni che devi sopportare
> ...


E su questo non ci piove :up:


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

E' inutile e fuorviante proiettare noi stessi nel lavoro degli altri.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' inutile e fuorviante proiettare noi stessi nel lavoro degli altri.


Vero. Anche chiudere gli occhi verso la realta che ci circonda.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero. Anche chiudere gli occhi verso la realta che ci circonda.


O vedere solo quello che ci fa comodo.


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2015)

tutti vediamo quello che viviamo


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> O vedere solo quello che ci fa comodo.


... o non vedere quello che non ci piace e non coincide con le favole della buonanotte.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ... o non vedere quello che non ci piace e non coincide con le favole della buonanotte.


Resta il fatto che conosco anche cassiere felici, e anche gente che darebbe un braccio per fare la cassiera al supermercato. Ma si sa, io credo alle favole.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' inutile e fuorviante proiettare noi stessi nel lavoro degli altri.



Io mi sto innamorando. Ma se non sei gnocco poi cosa racconto?


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che conosco anche cassiere felici, e anche gente che darebbe un braccio per fare la cassiera al supermercato. Ma si sa, io credo alle favole.


Ne conosco anch'io ma entrare nel particolare non dimostra nulla. Ovvio poi che chi è alla fame darebbe via pure il culo (metaforicamente) per poter mangiare e permettersi un tetto sopra la testa.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ne conosco anch'io ma *entrare nel particolare non dimostra nulla*. Ovvio poi che chi è alla fame darebbe via pure il culo (metaforicamente) per poter mangiare e permettersi un tetto sopra la testa.


Anche quando tu dici che vedi la cassiera a guardare l'orologio lo fai, capisci? Ti immedesimi nel suo, di lavoro, ed è per questo che dico che immedesimare noi stessi non ha nessun senso sulla gratificazione che altri invece potrebbero provare e che il giudizio sulla qualità del lavoro degli altri non puo essere dato da noi.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi sto innamorando. *Ma se non sei gnocco poi cosa racconto*?


Se ti piacciono i  "gnocchi" non credo che farei al caso tuo.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Anche quando tu dici che vedi la cassiera a guardare l'orologio lo fai, capisci? Ti immedesimi nel suo, di lavoro, ed è per questo che dico che immedesimare noi stessi non ha nessun senso sulla gratificazione che altri invece potrebbero provare e che il giudizio sulla qualità del lavoro degli altri non puo essere dato da noi.


Immedesimarsi con l'altro è alla base di qualunque sentimento di empatia, e non solo... non esiste nessuna relazione di natura che non preveda un contatto tra chi pensa e  chi è pensato. Quindi so che esistono anche zingari felici (come cantava Lolli) e cassiere soddisfatte di occhieggiare codici a barre per ore ed ore, ma concedimi di pensare che la maggior parte di loro preferirebbe farne a meno.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Se ti piacciono i  "gnocchi" non credo che farei al caso tuo.


Basta non :carneval: dirlo a Jim


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Immedesimarsi con l'altro è alla base di qualunque sentimento di empatia, e non solo... non esiste nessuna relazione di natura che non preveda un contatto tra chi pensa e  chi è pensato. Quindi so che esistono anche zingari felici (come cantava Lolli) e cassiere soddisfatte di occhieggiare codici a barre per ore ed ore, ma concedimi di pensare che la maggior parte di loro preferirebbe farne a meno.


L'empatia serve a immedesimersi per comprendere gli altri, non per proiettare noi stessi.
Mia nipote ha fatto la cassiera per un periodo di circa nove mesi, quando è venuta via le è dispiaciuto, molto, perchè oltre a vedere codici a barre, come tu dici, si relazionava per esempio con i colleghi e con la gente e questa cosa le piaceva e pensa un po', le mancava persino. Lei è solo un esempio, d'accordo, ma se parliamo di grandi numeri, sai quale è la categoria di lavoratori più problematica e con più suicidi?
Gli insegnanti. (non le cassiere, nè gli operai alla catena di montaggio, nè i poliziotti)
Tra parentesi, le catene di montaggio di adesso non sono quelle di Chaplin in "Tempi moderni", le isole di produzione oggi come oggi sono governate da squadre di persone che interagiscono tra di loro in modo persino creativo, dove devono trovare soluzioni a problemi e persino a volte vengono premiate per questo.

Bisognerebbe uscire dagli stereotipi, (io per primo eh) anche quando parliamo di lavoro, io comunque non nego che ci siano lavori alienanti, ma nemmeno vedo in giro tutta sta insofferenza.
Io per esempio non lavorerei mai in un call center.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu ragioni come una persona che non ha mai avuto problemi a trovare lavoro e a lavorare.
> Prova a cercare lavoro e non trovarlo, per mesi, anni, come una grande percentuale dei giovani in Italia, nel meridione per esempio e poi vedi cosa te ne importa del curriculum....
> Parli di problematiche di una società e del lavoro post industriale, ma in tante parti siamo fermi proprio a non averlo, il lavoro.
> 
> http://www.gazzettadelsud.it/news//117938/-Quale-dignita--senza-lavoro.html



Ciao

mi dispiace. Infatti non conosco cosa significa rimanere in una certa situazione. 
Vivo lontano dai miei affetti, proprio perché la mia terra non mi dà lavoro. 
E così con il resto della mia famiglia. Cucini, zii ... sparsi per più continenti ... 
E tanto per arrotondare, sono pure cresciuta così ... andando da un posto all'altro .... 
proprio perché a casa il lavoro non vi era ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche astronauti, piloti militari, architetti creativi, fisici teorici. Lo so che esistono ma sono una minoranza. Tantissima gente fa un lavoro mal retribuito, alienante ed usurante. Poi ce la si può raccontare come si vuole.


Tantissima gente rende il proprio lavoro alienante perché gli è stato trasmesso l'insegnamento basato su quanto affermi tu.
Che il lavoro serve per vivere e che il bello comincia il venerdì alle 17.
Per esperienza diretta ti dirò che nel mio ambiente di lavoro la persona più pagata è anche quella che si sente meno realizzata. Però ammetto che può essere un caso. 
Io so solo che dal momento che non posso fare a meno di lavorare cerco di rendere il mio lavoro il più importante possibile, per me e per gli altri. Di venderlo al meglio che le mie capacità consentono. 
Perché poi non è che sono solo i lavori ad essere alienanti e usuranti, ma anche che molti pensano di meritare più di quel che realmente rendono.
Io prima di criticare il lavoro mi faccio sempre una domanda su come lo sto svolgendo.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tantissima gente rende il proprio lavoro alienante perché gli è stato trasmesso l'insegnamento basato su quanto affermi tu.
> Che il lavoro serve per vivere e che il bello comincia il venerdì alle 17.
> Per esperienza diretta ti dirò che nel mio ambiente di lavoro la persona più pagata è anche quella che si sente meno realizzata. Però ammetto che può essere un caso.
> Io so solo che dal momento che non posso fare a meno di lavorare cerco di rendere il mio lavoro il più importante possibile, per me e per gli altri. Di venderlo al meglio che le mie capacità consentono.
> ...


Ti quoto, cazzo, è tutta stasera che cerco di trovare le parole di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> *L'empatia serve a immedesimersi per comprendere gli altri, non per proiettare noi stessi.*
> Mia nipote ha fatto la cassiera per un periodo di circa nove mesi, quando è venuta via le è dispiaciuto, molto, perchè oltre a vedere codici a barre, come tu dici, si relazionava per esempio con i colleghi e con la gente e questa cosa le piaceva e pensa un po', le mancava persino. Lei è solo un esempio, d'accordo, ma se parliamo di grandi numeri, sai quale è la categoria di lavoratori più problematica e con più suicidi?
> Gli insegnanti. (non le cassiere, nè gli operai alla catena di montaggio, nè i poliziotti)
> Tra parentesi, le catene di montaggio di adesso non sono quelle di Chaplin in "Tempi moderni", le isole di produzione oggi come oggi sono governate da squadre di persone che interagiscono tra di loro in modo persino creativo, dove devono trovare soluzioni a problemi e persino a volte vengono premiate per questo.
> ...


E chi ti dice che io stia proiettando me stesso? Dovresti evitare queste certezze quando ti confronti con l'altro, sono scorrette e comunque (almeno in questo caso) errate. Il mio lavoro per mia fortuna e merito è sufficientemente soddisfacente, e  non mi costringe a proiettare una mia immagine per arrivare a capire l'alienazione di certe realtà che mi circondano pur non essendo mie.
Tua nipote è tua nipote, potrei citarti tanti singoli casi di svariati lavori che contraddicono questo esempio.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Tantissima gente rende il proprio lavoro alienante perché gli è stato trasmesso l'insegnamento basato su quanto affermi tu.*
> Che il lavoro serve per vivere e che il bello comincia il venerdì alle 17.
> Per esperienza diretta ti dirò che nel mio ambiente di lavoro la persona più pagata è anche quella che si sente meno realizzata. Però ammetto che può essere un caso.
> *Io so solo che dal momento che non posso fare a meno di lavorare cerco di rendere il mio lavoro il più importante possibile, per me e per gli altri. Di venderlo al meglio che le mie capacità consentono. *
> ...


Non voglio intestarmi tanto merito, l'insegnamento semmai è della filosofia greca  Il lavoro come valore è un'idea relativamente nuova, che nasce con la rivoluzione industriale.

Questo lo faccio anche io, e lo fa qualunque persona intelligente. Il lavoro, come qualunque altra cosa, fa fatto al meglio delle nostre capacità. Questo apparentemente parrebbe contraddire quello che sto sostenendo, ma solo apparentemente.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Immedesimarsi con l'altro è alla base di qualunque sentimento di empatia*, e non solo... non esiste nessuna relazione di natura che non preveda un contatto tra chi pensa e  chi è pensato. Quindi so che esistono anche zingari felici (come cantava Lolli) e cassiere soddisfatte di occhieggiare codici a barre per ore ed ore, ma concedimi di pensare che la maggior parte di loro preferirebbe farne a meno.





Nobody ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che io stia proiettando me stesso? Dovresti evitare queste certezze quando ti confronti con l'altro, sono scorrette e comunque (almeno in questo caso) errate. Il mio lavoro per mia fortuna e merito è sufficientemente soddisfacente, e  non mi costringe a proiettare una mia immagine per arrivare a capire l'alienazione di certe realtà che mi circondano pur non essendo mie.
> Tua nipote è tua nipote, potrei citarti tanti singoli casi di svariati lavori che contraddicono questo esempio.


Guarda che il neretto l'hai scritto tu, non io.
Comunque calma, se sei certo delle tue opinioni non sono certo io che voglio fartele cambiare, in fondo lo sai sono solo uno che crede alle favole.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che il neretto l'hai scritto tu, non io.
> Comunque calma, se sei certo delle tue opinioni non sono certo io che voglio fartele cambiare, in fondo lo sai sono solo uno che crede alle favole.


Non sono mai certo delle mie opinioni, e cerco sempre chi me le fa mettere in discussione.


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sono mai certo delle mie opinioni, e cerco sempre chi me le fa mettere in discussione.


Allora dovresti ascoltare anche qualche favola.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora dovresti ascoltare anche qualche favola.


e chi ti dice che non lo faccia...


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e chi ti dice che non lo faccia...


birra?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tantissima gente rende il proprio lavoro alienante perché gli è stato trasmesso l'insegnamento basato su quanto affermi tu.
> Che il lavoro serve per vivere e che il bello comincia il venerdì alle 17.
> Per esperienza diretta ti dirò che nel mio ambiente di lavoro la persona più pagata è anche quella che si sente meno realizzata. Però ammetto che può essere un caso.
> Io so solo che dal momento che non posso fare a meno di lavorare cerco di rendere il mio lavoro il più importante possibile, per me e per gli altri. Di venderlo al meglio che le mie capacità consentono.
> ...



Ciao

questo dipende dalla "Haltung" / modo di porsi di una persona. 
Dovrebbe allargarsi su ogni aspetto della vita ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> birra?


Il primo giro lo pago io


----------



## spleen (3 Settembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il primo giro lo pago io


Mi credi se ti dico che sono davanti al pc con un bicchiere di Moretti rossa? :up:


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi credi se ti dico che sono davanti al pc con un bicchiere di Moretti rossa? :up:


La rossa doppio malto Moretti... ottima scelta :up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2015)

Invece di bere andate a lavorare


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Il denaro è libertà. E potere.
Ovviamente se entrambe le cose le sappiamo gestire e amministrare.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il vero problema, come giustamente fai notare è che il lavoro ti venga riconosciuto e retribuito in maniera equa. Nel mondo ci sono eserciti di schiavi che si rompono la schiena per sopravvivere appena, mentre c'è gente che con il loro lavoro accumula ricchezze da "manovra economica".
> Equità, giustizia, queste sconosciute.



Si è liberi se si ha la possibilità di scegliersi per davvero il lavoro in ogni momento della vita.
Non lo si è quando lo si accetta o non lo si trova.
Ma col lavoro non si diventa ricchi, comunque.
Si può aspirare al limite a diventare dei buoni consumatori usufruendo della libertà di scegliere la propria vita nei limiti che questa classe comporta.
In effetti per molte parti della popolazione mondiale già questo costituisce un upgrade.


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Si è liberi se si ha la possibilità di scegliersi per davvero il lavoro in ogni momento della vita.
> Non lo si è quando lo si accetta o non lo si trova.
> Ma col lavoro non si diventa ricchi, comunque.
> Si può aspirare al limite a diventare dei buoni consumatori usufruendo della libertà di scegliere la propria vita nei limiti che questa classe comporta.
> In effetti per molte parti della popolazione mondiale già questo costituisce un upgrade.


Ciao Danny, tutto bene?


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Invece di bere andate a lavorare


Alle 23 e 35 ?


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Danny, tutto bene?


Diciamo di sì, dai.
Tu?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è tutto un insieme che ti può spingere alla depressione. Paure, incertezze, giustificazioni, identificazioni ecc.
> Attribuiamo a questa linea di curriculum una importanza quasi disumana. Solo una retribuzione ci dà valore. Non per nulla *molti sostengono ancora che le casalinghe non fanno nulla dalla mattina alla sera e che non sanno cosa sia il lavoro*. Un lavoro ancora non riconosciuto come tale. Chiedi a loro come si sentono ...
> ...


ma poi che vuol dire casalinga?
ad un certo punto le donne hanno scoperto che lavoravano fuori "come gli uomini" ; negli uffici, ospedali, negozi, banche ,scuole etc ricoprendo però anche tutte quelle attività funzionali alla casa e alla famiglia.
organizzando tempi e modi per fare tutto quello che"una casalinga" faceva "comodamente" in una giornata intera.
penso proprio infatti che le nonne avessero altri ritmi e il tempo per il caffè con la vicina.
per arrivare ad oggi dove giustamente la coppia interscambia ruoli e faccende dividendosi la gestione della famiglia.
rimane una generazione di donne che si è fatta particolarmente il mazzo sobbarcandosi anche delle accuse di trascuratezza nei confronti di casa e famiglia e salti mortali sul lavoro quando i figli avevano febbre, saggi etc


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2015)

oltre alla divisione dei compiti si è poi creato un bel numero di posti di lavoro per colf, baby sitter etc


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Io so di esserlo e cerco di liberarmi. Tu non cerchi di liberarti perché non ti rendi conto di esserlo.


Cerchi di liberarti facendo soldi? Perché più soldi secondo te significano più libertà? E' in questo cortocircuito che sta la schiavitù, una schiavitù che benedice le occasioni di poter guadagnare di più occupando il proprio tempo con un darsi da fare che occupa tempo e che "rimanda" il momento di vivere a "quando avrò più soldi potrò".
Io ho la fortuna rarissima di fare esattamente il lavoro per cui sono vocata da che ho memoria. Fatto salvo il fatto che lavorare è fatica SEMPRE, nel mio lavorare io metto tutta me stessa, non pezzi di me, riconoscendomi in pieno in quello che STO facendo e non lo vivo mai come una parentesi, oltre la quale c'è la mia libertà, ma esattamente come lo spazio di creazione della mia libertà, il luogo dove posso, non dove devo.


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo di sì, dai.
> Tu?


Come dicono dalle mie parti va bene, sennò la facciamo andare bene lo stesso.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cerchi di liberarti facendo soldi? Perché più soldi secondo te significano più libertà? E' in questo cortocircuito che sta la schiavitù, una schiavitù che benedice le occasioni di poter guadagnare di più occupando il proprio tempo con un darsi da fare che occupa tempo e che "rimanda" il momento di vivere a "quando avrò più soldi potrò".
> Io ho la fortuna rarissima di fare esattamente il lavoro per cui sono vocata da che ho memoria. Fatto salvo il fatto che lavorare è fatica SEMPRE, nel mio lavorare io metto tutta me stessa, non pezzi di me, riconoscendomi in pieno in quello che STO facendo e non lo vivo mai come una parentesi, oltre la quale c'è la mia libertà, ma esattamente come lo spazio di creazione della mia libertà, il luogo dove posso, non dove devo.


La libertà ce l'hai quando non hai necessità di fare soldi.
Ossia quando ne hai abbastanza per decidere in piena autonomia cosa fare del tuo tempo.
Meno ne hai meno possibilità hai di liberare il tuo tempo dai doveri e dalle necessità.
Più ne hai e più deleghi ad altri ciò che non ti interessa.
In questa dimensione di assoggettamento alla necessità di un reddito in cambio di lavoro, avere la fortuna di un lavoro gratificante sicuramente migliora lo stato delle cose.
Ma la vera libertà è la possibilità di non assoggettarsi all'obbligo di lavorare sempre e comunque per avere reddito.
Sinceramente se avessi anche solo un milione in banca, non lavorerei più.
Comincerei a viaggiare, a realizzare reportage fotografici come piacciono a me.
Qualche anno così, per poi fermarmi nel posto dove mi son trovato meglio.
O forse, chissà, fare altre scelte di vita. Comunque vedere e conoscere un mondo che non vedrò altrimenti mai.
Ho lavorato abbastanza, davanti a me avrò al max 20 anni utili di salute piena, che dovrò invece impiegare lavorando.
La pensione oltre i 70 anni non è una grande prospettiva di vita.
Ti rendi conto che per molte persone dai 50 ai 70 si pone proprio il problema di incrociare le dita per non perdere il lavoro qualsiasi lavoro perché altrimenti, se non hanno soldi in banca o il reddito di una compagna, sono economicamente finite?
Il lavoro quando è necessario non rende liberi.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2015)

secondo me dipende molto da dove si vive
dove c'è un regime, solitamente per vivere con almeno un minimo di libertà occorre molto denaro
dove c'è uno stato improntato in modo forte sul sociale, meno
nella foresta pluviale amazzonica, immagino che il denaro non serva a nulla!


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me dipende molto da dove si vive
> dove c'è un regime, solitamente per vivere con almeno un minimo di libertà occorre molto denaro
> dove c'è uno stato improntato in modo forte sul sociale, meno
> *nella foresta pluviale amazzonica, immagino che il denaro non serva a nulla*!


La moneta ufficiale è il dente di tapiro.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2015)

in futuro la robotica ruberà posti di lavoro...lasciandoci anche troppo tempo libero
http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/...mo-infatti-futuro-lavoreranno-solo-107978.htm


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi che vuol dire casalinga?
> ad un certo punto le donne hanno scoperto che lavoravano fuori "come gli uomini" ; negli uffici, ospedali, negozi, banche ,scuole etc ricoprendo però anche tutte quelle attività funzionali alla casa e alla famiglia.
> organizzando tempi e modi per fare tutto quello che"una casalinga" faceva "comodamente" in una giornata intera.
> penso proprio infatti che le nonne avessero altri ritmi e il tempo per il caffè con la vicina.
> ...



La fine delle casalinghe (più che altro del ruolo della donna contrapposto a quello dell'uomo), ovvero l'ingresso in massa delle donne nel mercato del lavoro e l'intercambiabilità del ruolo della donna con quello dell'uomo (ruolo prima ben definiti e distinti), ha avuto almeno tre step da noi: l'industrializzazione,  la seconda guerra mondiale, con gli uomini al fronte e le donne al loro posto nell'industria e nei servizi, e la fase successiva di crescita con l'avvento degli elettrodomestici che hanno liberato tempo per le incombenze domestiche.
Questo ha cambiato in parallelo la struttura della società, la famiglia stessa (divenuta sempre più mononucleare e con ridotta natalità) e dei centri urbani. Non si parla quindi di una sola generazione.
Mia nonna già faceva l'operaia, ed era classe 1914.
Rimase a casa dopo la nascita della figlia, per accudirla.
Non c'erano strutture adeguata a tal scopo, i nonni di allora avevano 10/11 figli e innumerevoli nipoti e la cura dei figli era un obbligo per le madri.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in futuro la robotica ruberà posti di lavoro...lasciandoci anche troppo tempo libero
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/...mo-infatti-futuro-lavoreranno-solo-107978.htm



Lo si dice da almeno 20 anni, con Jeremy Rifkin.
E lo si paventa da almeno due secoli, giacché concetti simili furono introdotti agli inizi della rivoluzione industriale.
Non è la tecnologia che crea esuberi, ma l'uomo che la gestisce in maniera egoista per favorire l'accumulo di ricchezze piuttosto che la distribuzione e il miglioramento della qualità di vita.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2015)

c'è da dire che fratelli e sorelle maggiori venivano coinvolti e responsabilizzati parecchio nella cura di quelli minori 





danny ha detto:


> La fine delle casalinghe (più che altro del ruolo della donna contrapposto a quello dell'uomo), ovvero l'ingresso in massa delle donne nel mercato del lavoro e l'intercambiabilità del ruolo della donna con quello dell'uomo (ruolo prima ben definiti e distinti), ha avuto tre step da noi: l'industrializzazione,  la seconda guerra mondiale, con gli uomini al fronte e le donne al loro posto nell'industria e nei servizi, e la fase successiva di crescita con l'avvento degli elettrodomestici che hanno liberato tempo per le incombenze domestiche.
> Questo ha cambiato in parallelo la struttura della società, la famiglia stessa (divenuta sempre più mononucleare e con ridotta natalità) e dei centri urbani. Non si parla quindi di una sola generazione.
> Mia nonna già faceva l'operaia, ed era classe 1914.
> Rimase a casa dopo la nascita della figlia, per accudirla.
> *Non c'erano strutture adeguata a tal scopo, i nonni di allora avevano 10/11 figli e innumerevoli nipoti e la cura dei figli era un obbligo per le madri*.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La fine delle casalinghe (più che altro del ruolo della donna contrapposto a quello dell'uomo), ovvero l'ingresso in massa delle donne nel mercato del lavoro e l'intercambiabilità del ruolo della donna con quello dell'uomo (ruolo prima ben definiti e distinti), ha avuto tre step da noi: l'industrializzazione,  la seconda guerra mondiale, con gli uomini al fronte e le donne al loro posto nell'industria e nei servizi, e la fase successiva di crescita con l'avvento degli elettrodomestici che hanno liberato tempo per le incombenze domestiche.
> Questo ha cambiato in parallelo la struttura della società, la famiglia stessa (divenuta sempre più mononucleare e con ridotta natalità) e dei centri urbani. Non si parla quindi di una sola generazione.
> Mia nonna già faceva l'operaia, ed era classe 1914.
> Rimase a casa dopo la nascita della figlia, per accudirla.
> *Non c'erano strutture adeguata a tal scopo, i nonni di allora avevano 10/11 figli e innumerevoli nipoti e la cura dei figli era un obbligo per le madri.*



Ciao

in questo punto l'Italia grazie ad una certa struttura scolastica ha potuto far meglio fronte a delle nuove esigenze. Dove vivo io la compatibilità tra il programma scolastico ed avere un lavoro era ed è tutt'ora quasi impossibile (non tanto nelle città, ma in periferia e nelle zone prealpine e alpine). Non mi metto a spiegare il perché. Ma qui la donna ha veramente delle enormi difficoltà organizzative e pochi sostegni per superare una marea di ostacoli, proprio dovuti ad una certa struttura. Infatti, qui ci sono molte donne costrette a lavorare a ore perse di qua e di la, nonostante abbiano una alta formazione. Rimangono in primo luogo delle casalinghe. E per fortuna vivo in un luogo privilegiato. Non voglio neanche sapere come è in altri villaggi. Ma ci si arrangia. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Lo si dice da almeno 20 anni, con Jeremy Rifkin.
> E lo si paventa da almeno due secoli, giacché concetti simili furono introdotti agli inizi della rivoluzione industriale.
> Non è la tecnologia che crea esuberi, ma l'uomo che la gestisce in maniera egoista per favorire l'accumulo di ricchezze piuttosto che la distribuzione e il miglioramento della qualità di vita.


Vero.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La libertà ce l'hai quando non hai necessità di fare soldi.
> Ossia quando ne hai abbastanza per decidere in piena autonomia cosa fare del tuo tempo.
> Meno ne hai meno possibilità hai di liberare il tuo tempo dai doveri e dalle necessità.
> Più ne hai e più deleghi ad altri ciò che non ti interessa.
> ...


Detto così, mi sta bene, ma fino a un certo punto. Fino al punto, cioè, per cui esiste anche una dimensione sociale del lavoro, tale per cui per esempio io, desidero "servire" a qualcosa di buono. Nel caso specifico che dici, per esempio, desidererei realizzare un réportage che fosse di una qualche "utilità". Insomma, in me è forte una spinta partecipativa, che realizzo proprio lavorando, e di cui farei difficilmente a meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tantissima gente rende il proprio lavoro alienante perché gli è stato trasmesso l'insegnamento basato su quanto affermi tu.
> Che il lavoro serve per vivere e che il bello comincia il venerdì alle 17.
> Per esperienza diretta ti dirò che nel mio ambiente di lavoro la persona più pagata è anche quella che si sente meno realizzata. Però ammetto che può essere un caso.
> Io so solo che dal momento che non posso fare a meno di lavorare cerco di rendere il mio lavoro il più importante possibile, per me e per gli altri. Di venderlo al meglio che le mie capacità consentono.
> ...



Quotissimo.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tantissima gente rende il proprio lavoro alienante perché gli è stato trasmesso l'insegnamento basato su quanto affermi tu.
> Che il lavoro serve per vivere e che il bello comincia il venerdì alle 17.
> Per esperienza diretta ti dirò che nel mio ambiente di lavoro la persona più pagata è anche quella che si sente meno realizzata. Però ammetto che può essere un caso.
> Io so solo che dal momento che non posso fare a meno di lavorare cerco di rendere il mio lavoro il più importante possibile, per me e per gli altri. Di venderlo al meglio che le mie capacità consentono.
> ...



Ok. Però stiamo parlando guardando alla nostra esperienza dove esiste un margine di libertà che consente di operare una scelta come quella che dici tu.
Un raccoglitore di pomodori al servizio di un caporale, un muratore in nero, una cassiera di uno dei supermercati aperti 7 giorni su 7 24 ore su 24 che conosce il planning dei turni solo due giorni prima, un'addetta alla reggiatrice di un magazzino dell'editoria, che hanno ritmi e modalità di lavoro imposti  hanno ridotti o nulli margini di libertà.
L'alienazione del mondo del lavoro non ha basi soggettive, ma è imposta dalla stessa organizzazione del lavoro.
Nei tempi, nelle gerarchie, nelle modalità di definire i gruppi di lavoro.
Poi esistono i lagnosi per natura, ma quello appartiene a una soggettività che non ritengo validante.
Per dire, ci sono anche persone più che benestanti che tengono i soldi nel materasso (met.) e fanno una vita da barboni, ma li considero dei cretini.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Detto così, mi sta bene, ma fino a un certo punto. Fino al punto, cioè, per cui esiste anche una dimensione sociale del lavoro, tale per cui per esempio io, desidero "servire" a qualcosa di buono. Nel caso specifico che dici, per esempio, *desidererei* realizzare un réportage che fosse di una qualche "utilità". Insomma, in me è forte una spinta partecipativa, che realizzo proprio lavorando, e di cui farei difficilmente a meno.



Credi che i fotografi che fanno questo mestiere per lavoro possano sempre scegliere con le modalità che desideri tu?
No, devono lavorare in base ai parametri imposti dalla committenza, tempi soggetti e finalità.
Un servizio lo devi vendere.
I desideri sono altro.
Per ottenere gli obiettivi che hai indicato tu bisognerebbe limitare la dipendenza del reddito dal lavoro.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> in futuro la robotica ruberà posti di lavoro...lasciandoci anche troppo tempo libero
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/...mo-infatti-futuro-lavoreranno-solo-107978.htm


Questo è niente.
Probabilmente un giorno vi ci potrete pure sposare con un robot, potrebbe non essere del tutto negativo. Oppure vi comprate un figlio. Comunque non dimenticate che la robotica diventerà un lavoro. Purtroppo o per fortuna è quella la direzione presa. Si stanno facendo molte ricerche, mentre in Italia si dorme (se parliamo di robotica del futuro), quindi il problema magari non sarà tanto che i robot ci toglieranno il lavoro, noi rischiamo che il lavoro lo vedremo col binocolo.

Certo Boston Dynamics è inquietante:
[video=youtube;RGZoMPXG0MI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGZoMPXG0MI[/video]
[video=youtube;M8YjvHYbZ9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8YjvHYbZ9w[/video]

Più rassicurante Honda:
[video=youtube;0a0HnVqh1jU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a0HnVqh1jU[/video]


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Però stiamo parlando guardando alla nostra esperienza dove esiste un margine di libertà che consente di operare una scelta come quella che dici tu.
> Un raccoglitore di pomodori al servizio di un caporale, un muratore in nero, una cassiera di uno dei supermercati aperti 7 giorni su 7 24 ore su 24 che conosce il planning dei turni solo due giorni prima, un'addetta alla reggiatrice di un magazzino dell'editoria, che hanno ritmi e modalità di lavoro imposti  hanno ridotti o nulli margini di libertà.
> *L'alienazione del mondo del lavoro non ha basi soggettive, ma è imposta dalla stessa organizzazione del lavoro.*
> Nei tempi, nelle gerarchie, nelle modalità di definire i gruppi di lavoro.
> ...


Purtroppo in molte realtà lavorative è proprio così.
 Oltretutto sempre più spesso si lavora fortemente sotto organico per abbattere il costo del lavoro (vedi infermieri professionali o agenti penitenziari, ma la lista è lunga) con grave disagio per i lavoratori e per chi dovrebbe usufruire del servizio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

sì ma denaro, qualità del lavoro e qualità della vita di una persona non sono affatto così strettamente correlati, eh?
Faccio un esempio: conosco un autotrasportatore che guadagna in un mese 4 volte quello che guadagno io. Torna a casa ogni 15 gg, i figli non lo vedono mai, ma hanno una casa bellissima piscina inclusa.
Denaro tanto, sul lavoro si ammazza ma potrebbe non farlo e fa una vita che io non farei mai ma che alla fine della fiera lui si è scelto.
Lasciando stare lo sfruttamento che non è lavoro, ma sfruttamento, c'è gente che sceglie di fare lavori che impegnano tanto e rendono poco perchè quel lavoro piace loro.
C'è gente invece che cerca un qualsiasi lavoro che gli permetta di sopravvivere perchè non ha nè una particolare passione che possa sboccare in una professione, nè la voglia di impegnarsi oltre quello che gli viene richiesto.
Io ho lavorato da dipendente e da libero professionista perchè a me il mio lavoro piace.
Più corretto piaceva tanto quando c'era del largo e potevo anche scegliere, adesso mi occupo di cose che non mi entusiasmano ma mi piace siano ben fatte.
Però c'è gente che fa il mio stesso lavoro anche con più passione ed ambizione e gente che invece non se ne mette.
E si può fare qualunque cosa con passione, usando la testa, cercando di migliorare condizioni e risultati.
Diversamente nessuno avanzerebbe mai di carriera. Nessun operaio diventerebbe mai caporeparto.
Il lavoro non rende nè liberi nè schiavi: siamo noi che decidiamo cosa essere. La libertà è una condizione mentale, a meno che uno non abbia i ceppi ai piedi e a volte non bastano neppure quelli.


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Stiamo dando una visione soggettiva del mondo del lavoro, però.
Il concetto può essere corretto e condivisibile, Sbri, ma è relativo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo dando una visione soggettiva del mondo del lavoro, però.
> Il concetto può essere corretto e condivisibile, Sbri, ma è relativo.


per la visione assoluta aspetta JB, io parlo solo di quello che so


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per la visione assoluta aspetta JB, io parlo solo di quello che so


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cerchi di liberarti facendo soldi? Perché più soldi secondo te significano più libertà? E' in questo cortocircuito che sta la schiavitù, una schiavitù che benedice le occasioni di poter guadagnare di più occupando il proprio tempo con un darsi da fare che occupa tempo e che "rimanda" il momento di vivere a "quando avrò più soldi potrò".
> Io ho la fortuna rarissima di fare esattamente il lavoro per cui sono vocata da che ho memoria. Fatto salvo il fatto che lavorare è fatica SEMPRE, nel mio lavorare io metto tutta me stessa, non pezzi di me, riconoscendomi in pieno in quello che STO facendo e non lo vivo mai come una parentesi, oltre la quale c'è la mia libertà, ma esattamente come lo spazio di creazione della mia libertà, il luogo dove posso, non dove devo.


Cerco di liberarmi facendo soldi ma anche vivendo, certo non sperperando. Non compro un'auto da 40 mila Euro quando me ne va benissimo una da 20. Non vado al ristorante una volta a settimana come se me l'avesse ordinato il dottore. Non compro un IPhone da 700 Euro nonostante sia appassionato di tecnologia. E anni fa ho lasciato un lavoro da 3500 Euro al mese perché non mi permetteva di organizzare la mia vita.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Cerco di liberarmi facendo soldi ma anche vivendo, certo non sperperando. Non compro un'auto da 40 mila Euro quando me ne va benissimo una da 20. Non vado al ristorante una volta a settimana come se me l'avesse ordinato il dottore. Non compro un IPhone da 700 Euro nonostante sia appassionato di tecnologia. E anni fa ho lasciato un lavoro da 3500 Euro al mese perché non mi permetteva di organizzare la mia vita.


ok, ok... bravo, oh.


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma denaro, qualità del lavoro e qualità della vita di una persona non sono affatto così strettamente correlati, eh?
> Faccio un esempio: conosco un autotrasportatore che guadagna in un mese 4 volte quello che guadagno io. Torna a casa ogni 15 gg, i figli non lo vedono mai, ma hanno una casa bellissima piscina inclusa.
> Denaro tanto, sul lavoro si ammazza ma potrebbe non farlo e fa una vita che io non farei mai ma che alla fine della fiera lui si è scelto.
> Lasciando stare lo sfruttamento che non è lavoro, ma sfruttamento, c'è gente che sceglie di fare lavori che impegnano tanto e rendono poco perchè quel lavoro piace loro.
> ...


Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto, ho cercato di scriverlo più volte, la soddisfazione o disaffezione che una persona prova nel lavoro è sempre soggettiva, non stà a noi giudicare, ci saranno prsone scontente di fare i creativi e persone perfettamente soddisfatte di fare le cassiere, la casistica sarebbe vastissima e non restituirebbe una visione esaustiva dell' insieme.
Quello che possiamo dire però è come noi pensiamo e intendiamo il lavoro, perchè questo fa parte del nostro essere, di quello che pensiamo intimamente e di quello che facciamo.

L'unico appunto è sulla frase in neretto, secondo me la libertà è anche un dato oggettivo, perchè si puo essere liberi mentalmente finchè si vuole ma se (ipoteticamente nel caso del lavoro) si è in oggettive difficoltà economiche e con necessità famigliari, davvero si è esposti al ricatto e allo sfruttamento e questa situazione purtroppo è ben lungi dall' essere rara nel nostro paese. E' questo secondo me il motivo che ha spinto i padri della costituente a redigere l'art. 1 nella forma di lavoro - diritto - dignità della persona. (Che poi sia solo sulla carta è un'altra faccenda).


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

Ribadisco che il denaro serve per vivere e la ricchezza per essere liberi. La felicità è un'altra questione. Si può essere felici anche senza possedere nulla, basta essere liberi dentro.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ribadisco che il denaro serve per vivere e *la ricchezza per essere liberi*. La felicità è un'altra questione. Si può essere felici anche senza possedere nulla, basta essere liberi dentro.


Non sono d'accordo sul neretto, perché tu confondi libertà con possibilità di comprare anche il tempo. La libertà è una faccenda un po' più seria e un po' più complessa. 
Libero è chi possedendo poco o anche nulla, non sente di mancare di qualcosa; possedendo tanto, se perdesse tutto, non sentirebbe di mancare di qualcosa. Questo è un uomo libero.


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sul neretto, perché tu confondi libertà con possibilità di comprare anche il tempo. La libertà è una faccenda un po' più seria e un po' più complessa.
> Libero è chi possedendo poco o anche nulla, non sente di mancare di qualcosa; possedendo tanto, se perdesse tutto, non sentirebbe di mancare di qualcosa. Questo è un uomo libero.


La libertà è partecipazione (cit)


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La libertà è partecipazione (cit)


Come sono lontani i tempi in cui valeva questa affermazione... Il denaro non c'è in nessuna delle frasi di quella canzone: c'è l'idea di libertà come oziosità, spazio libero, isolamento alla Barone Cosimo, ma nulla che richiami il denaro. Pensa come siamo caduti in basso...


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo sul neretto, perché tu confondi libertà con possibilità di comprare anche il tempo. La libertà è una faccenda un po' più seria e un po' più complessa.
> Libero è chi possedendo poco o anche nulla, non sente di mancare di qualcosa; possedendo tanto, se perdesse tutto, non sentirebbe di mancare di qualcosa. Questo è un uomo libero.


Ci sono due tipi di libertà. Quella che ti permette di fare ciò che vuoi, e quella che non ti fa dipendere da cose/oggetti. La prima è data dalla disponibilità economica, la seconda dal carattere e dalla formazione ricevuta.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ci sono due tipi di libertà. Quella che ti permette di fare ciò che vuoi, e quella che non ti fa dipendere da cose/oggetti. La prima è data dalla disponibilità economica, la seconda dal carattere e dalla formazione ricevuta.


Alla radice infatti c'è la domanda: tu cosa vuoi? Se io rispondo "essere un uomo libero", è chiaro che il primo tipo di libertà dipende dal secondo (nel tuo ordine) e che il primo tipo di "libertà" è illusorio, o piuttosto è una forma di schiavitù, se "fare ciò che si vuole" dipende dal volere delle cose e non, per esempio, dei diritti.


----------



## Zod (5 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Alla radice infatti c'è la domanda: tu cosa vuoi? Se io rispondo "essere un uomo libero", è chiaro che il primo tipo di libertà dipende dal secondo (nel tuo ordine) e che il primo tipo di "libertà" è illusorio, o piuttosto è una forma di schiavitù, se "fare ciò che si vuole" dipende dal volere delle cose e non, per esempio, dei diritti.


Mi sa che confondiamo libertà con felicità. La felicità è uno stato d'animo a cui alcuni sono più portati di altri, e non dipende dalla ricchezza o dal denaro. Ad esempio per far felice un bambino basta poco, ed egli non sa nemmeno il senso della ricchezza e del denaro. La libertà è altra questione. Sei libero quando puoi gestire il tuo tempo senza impegni e non hai responsabilitá di cui rispondere. In teoria puoi essere libero anche se non hai niente, ma devi mangiare, vestirti, e se hai famiglia occupartene. La ricchezza ti rende libero perché puoi scegliere senza limiti. Ma non necessariamente ti rende felice visto che non ti permette di comprare la cosa più importante, che è l'amore, gli affetti, relazioni profonde. C'è chi dopo aver vinto il Superenalotto dopo pochi anni si è suicidato. Quindi ...


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sa che confondiamo libertà con felicità. La felicità è uno stato d'animo a cui alcuni sono più portati di altri, e non dipende dalla ricchezza o dal denaro. Ad esempio per far felice un bambino basta poco, ed egli non sa nemmeno il senso della ricchezza e del denaro. La libertà è altra questione. Sei libero quando puoi gestire il tuo tempo senza impegni e non hai responsabilitá di cui rispondere. In teoria puoi essere libero anche se non hai niente, ma devi mangiare, vestirti, e se hai famiglia occupartene. La ricchezza ti rende libero perché puoi scegliere senza limiti. Ma non necessariamente ti rende felice visto che non ti permette di comprare la cosa più importante, che è l'amore, gli affetti, relazioni profonde. C'è chi dopo aver vinto il Superenalotto dopo pochi anni si è suicidato. Quindi ...


D'accordo sul tempo, non sul fatto che le responsabilità rendano non liberi.
Posto che l'uomo non è onnipotente, la libertà si esercità solo entro limiti. Se scegli la maggiore o minore quantità di denaro che hai a disposizione come misura del tuo limite alla libertà, tu assumi che possa esistere una libertà senza limiti, e infatti scrivi "la ricchezza ti rende libero perché puoi scegliere senza limiti", il che per me è appunto illusorio o schiavizzante, se ci credi. Il denaro può farti credere che avendolo non esistano limiti: la sua più raffinata forma di induzione alla schiavitù. 
Facciamo l'esempio delle marche di dentifricio a disposizione al supermercato: sei più libero perché puoi scegliere tra venti marche invece che tra due? No. Sei ugualmente limitato dal fatto che scegli un dentifricio; la differenza sostanziale, è che se devi (devi) scegliere tra venti marche, ci metterai almeno il doppio del tempo che se tu dovessi scegliere tra due. E lì comincia la perversione per cui, volendo permettermi maggiore scelta, spreco tutto il mio tempo per accumulare possibilità di scelta, dinanzi alle quali poi alla fine, come chi ne ha meno di me, farò una scelta; solo che ci metterò molto tempo a accumulare le possibilità, molto tempo a scegliere, e lo stesso tempo di un altro che ha avuto meno possibilità di accumulo e meno scelta (ma più tempo) a consumare. Perché io, tu NON siamo illimitati.


----------



## Zod (5 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> D'accordo sul tempo, non sul fatto che le responsabilità rendano non liberi.
> Posto che l'uomo non è onnipotente, la libertà si esercità solo entro  limiti. Se scegli la maggiore o minore quantità di denaro che hai a  disposizione come misura del tuo limite alla libertà, tu assumi che  possa esistere una libertà senza limiti, e infatti scrivi "la ricchezza  ti rende libero perché puoi scegliere senza limiti", il che per me è  appunto illusorio o schiavizzante, se ci credi. Il denaro può farti  credere che avendolo non esistano limiti: la sua più raffinata forma di  induzione alla schiavitù.
> Facciamo l'esempio delle marche di dentifricio a disposizione al  supermercato: sei più libero perché puoi scegliere tra venti marche  invece che tra due? No. Sei ugualmente limitato dal fatto che scegli un  dentifricio; la differenza sostanziale, è che se devi (devi) scegliere  tra venti marche, ci metterai almeno il doppio del tempo che se tu  dovessi scegliere tra due. E lì comincia la perversione per cui, volendo  permettermi maggiore scelta, spreco tutto il mio tempo per accumulare  possibilità di scelta, dinanzi alle quali poi alla fine, come chi ne ha  meno di me, farò una scelta; solo che ci metterò molto tempo a  accumulare le possibilità, molto tempo a scegliere, e lo stesso tempo di  un altro che ha avuto meno possibilità di accumulo e meno scelta (ma  più tempo) a consumare. Perché io, tu NON siamo illimitati.


Mi  stupisce molto l'esempio del dentifricio perchè ci pensavo proprio  l'altro giorno ma per altre questioni legate al marketing della  differenziazione del prodotto. Se hai lo stesso prodotto, ma uno ha una  confezione nuova, un nome nuovo, un sapore diverso, molti lo  preferiscono al solito vecchio dentifricio. E sono anche disposti a  pagare tale senso di innovazione una percentuale in più del prezzo del  solito dentifricio. Stessa cosa per gli spazzolini e tante altre cose.

Tornando  in topic. Se dico senza limiti mi riferisco comunque ad un universo  circoscritto. Posso ad esempio pagare qualcuno che scelga il dentifricio  migliore al mio posto perchè magari non ho la competenza o il tempo di  farlo io. Ma ti faccio un esempio più concreto. Che ci faresti tu se  vincessi 10 milioni di Euro? Io per cominciare ne metterei la metà in  investimenti sicuri che rendendo tra l'1 e il 2% mi garantirebbero tra i  50 mila e i 100 mila Euro l'anno. Non avrei quindi più bisogno di  lavorare e in sostanza mi comprerei la libertà di non dover impiegare  più 10 ore al giorno per 5 giorni la settimana a lavorare. Cosa farei di  tutto questo tempo libero? Hobby, passioni, famiglia, viaggi, esperienze. Magari  anche solo tentare di vivere di nulla, su un isola tropicale a vendere  gelati in spiaggia. Potrei fare quello che voglio perchè comunque se le  cose dovessero andare male avrei una copertura economica per me e la mia famiglia. Non so se mi  spiego. Non è che se sei ricco devi per forza fare la vita da ricco,  puoi anche fare il povero, lo scegli, e sei tranquillo, perchè volendo  puoi anche tornare indietro.

 Invece di lanciarti senza rete, ti lanci con la rete di sicurezza, e quindi sei libero, tranquillo, e ti godi di più il salto.


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Che rapporto avete con il denaro?


di reciproca diffidenza. :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> di reciproca diffidenza. :singleeye:


Risposta deliziosa:bacissimo:


----------



## spleen (6 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> D'accordo sul tempo, non sul fatto che le responsabilità rendano non liberi.
> Posto che l'uomo non è onnipotente, la libertà si esercità solo entro limiti. *Se scegli la maggiore o minore quantità di denaro che hai a disposizione come misura del tuo limite alla libertà, tu assumi che possa esistere una libertà senza limiti, e infatti scrivi "la ricchezza ti rende libero perché puoi scegliere senza limiti"*, il che per me è appunto illusorio o schiavizzante, se ci credi. Il denaro può farti credere che avendolo non esistano limiti: la sua più raffinata forma di induzione alla schiavitù.
> Facciamo l'esempio delle marche di dentifricio a disposizione al supermercato: sei più libero perché puoi scegliere tra venti marche invece che tra due? No. Sei ugualmente limitato dal fatto che scegli un dentifricio; la differenza sostanziale, è che se devi (devi) scegliere tra venti marche, ci metterai almeno il doppio del tempo che se tu dovessi scegliere tra due. E lì comincia la perversione per cui, volendo permettermi maggiore scelta, spreco tutto il mio tempo per accumulare possibilità di scelta, dinanzi alle quali poi alla fine, come chi ne ha meno di me, farò una scelta; solo che ci metterò molto tempo a accumulare le possibilità, molto tempo a scegliere, e lo stesso tempo di un altro che ha avuto meno possibilità di accumulo e meno scelta (ma più tempo) a consumare. Perché io, tu NON siamo illimitati.


Mi auguro che si capisca anche che il denaro e la disponibilità da sole non fanno la libertà. Ti danno più possibilità di sfuggire da alcuni bisogni ma non ti rendono automaticamente libero.
Primariamente perchè la ricchezza ha bisogno di essere difesa ed incrementata, senza limiti, e questo comporta in una caterva di persone lo sforzo e l'impegno continuo per accumulare e speculare, in un circolo vizioso che asservisce il possessore al posseduto.
In secondo luogo perchè se la ricchezza garantisce possibilità illimitate, tanti ci si perdono, dentro queste possibilità e finiscono per rimanere schiacciati sotto il peso del proprio ego che senza limiti diventa smisurato e patologico. E' forse raro sentire parlare delle bizzarrie di riccastri mai contenti di nulla? A che mi serve avere tutto se rimango vittima di me stesso?


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi auguro che si capisca anche che il denaro e la disponibilità da sole non fanno la libertà. Ti danno più possibilità di sfuggire da alcuni bisogni ma non ti rendono automaticamente libero.
> Primariamente perchè la ricchezza ha bisogno di essere difesa ed incrementata, senza limiti, e questo comporta in una caterva di persone lo sforzo e l'impegno continuo per accumulare e speculare, in un circolo vizioso che asservisce il possessore al posseduto.
> In secondo luogo perchè se la ricchezza garantisce possibilità illimitate, tanti ci si perdono, dentro queste possibilità e finiscono per rimanere schiacciati sotto il peso del proprio ego che senza limiti diventa smisurato e patologico. E' forse raro sentire parlare delle bizzarrie di riccastri mai contenti di nulla? A che mi serve avere tutto se rimango vittima di me stesso?


Beh, perfetto, Spleen. L'hai spiegato in termini più concreti e semplici dei miei:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi auguro che si capisca anche che il denaro e la disponibilità da sole non fanno la libertà. Ti danno più possibilità di sfuggire da alcuni bisogni ma non ti rendono automaticamente libero.
> Primariamente perchè la ricchezza ha bisogno di essere difesa ed incrementata, senza limiti, e questo comporta in una caterva di persone lo sforzo e l'impegno continuo per accumulare e speculare, in un circolo vizioso che asservisce il possessore al posseduto.
> In secondo luogo perchè se la ricchezza garantisce possibilità illimitate, tanti ci si perdono, dentro queste possibilità e finiscono per rimanere schiacciati sotto il peso del proprio ego che senza limiti diventa smisurato e patologico. E' forse raro sentire parlare delle bizzarrie di riccastri mai contenti di nulla? A che mi serve avere tutto se rimango vittima di me stesso?


per essere liberi è essenziale avere un cervello che si accorga di quando non lo si è, infatti. Per quello dicevo che la libertà è una condizione innanzitutto mentale. Se io so di avere un condizionamento e cerco di circoscriverlo, sono ancora una persona libera, perchè aspiro alla libertà pur essendo vincolata. Ma se io non mi rendo conto di essere vincolata sarò schiava. Quel 'rendersi conto' passa dalla cultura, secondo me.


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per essere liberi è essenziale avere un cervello che si accorga di quando non lo si è, infatti. Per quello dicevo che la libertà è una condizione innanzitutto mentale. Se io so di avere un condizionamento e cerco di circoscriverlo, sono ancora una persona libera, perchè aspiro alla libertà pur essendo vincolata. Ma se io non mi rendo conto di essere vincolata sarò schiava. *Quel 'rendersi conto' passa dalla cultura, secondo me.*


Passa dalla consapevolezza. Che è incrementabile anche con la cultura, ma non solo, ho conosciuto persone non particolarmente colte ma molto libere nel loro pensiero e all' opposto persone molto colte, anche coltissime ma schiave di passioni distruttive e irrefrenabili. (Colte proprio, non solo istruite).
Certo farsi una cultura è un innegabile vantaggio perchè consente di avere strumenti a disposizione per analizzare la realtà (del resto tenere nell' ignoranza era un metodo del passato per esercitare il potere) ma non credo sia una condizione sine qua non. Penso ad esempio che anche l'esperienza della vita abbia un ruolo.
Ci vuole comunque soprattutto quella intelligenza emotiva che non è alla portata di chiunque, purtroppo.


----------



## Martoriato (8 Settembre 2015)

Bel topic,un po' in ritardo dico la mia.

Non mi sono mai mancati e poche volte in vita mia mi sono dovuto spaccare la schiena per guadagnarli. Si e' vero,per racimolare qualche spicciolo ho anche pulito cessi alle dipendenze di un uomo di colore ma sapevo benissimo che in tasca avevo le mie carte di credito. Cresciuto in una famiglia di lavoratori con mio padre dirigente di alto profilo prima ed imprenditore di successo dopo,per molto tempo mi sono potuto togliere qualche sfizio costoso. Poi mi e' capitata la separazione ed e' stata una bellissima lezione di vita. Improvvisamente mi sono accorto che i soldi non servono assolutamente a niente,che per troppo tempo ho vissuto comprando oggetti che servivano solo a compensare le mie carenze interiori e la mia infelicita'. Oggi sono discretamente piu' povero e un po' incerto sul futuro ma incredibilmente piu' felice. Ho ben altre priorita' e quello che per me fino a 3/4 anni fa era importante ( l'ultimo modello di questo o quello,il viaggio in Europa per fare shopping una o due volte l'anno) oggi mi sembrano solo sciocchezze. Insomma sembra roba da film e filosofia spicciola ma invece e' davvero cosi',solo che finche' non ci sbatti il muso sopra non lo capisci..


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Bel topic,un po' in ritardo dico la mia.
> 
> Non mi sono mai mancati e poche volte in vita mia mi sono dovuto spaccare la schiena per guadagnarli. Si e' vero,per racimolare qualche spicciolo ho anche pulito cessi alle dipendenze di un uomo di colore ma sapevo benissimo che in tasca avevo le mie carte di credito. Cresciuto in una famiglia di lavoratori con mio padre dirigente di alto profilo prima ed imprenditore di successo dopo,per molto tempo mi sono potuto togliere qualche sfizio costoso. Poi mi e' capitata la separazione ed e' stata una bellissima lezione di vita. Improvvisamente mi sono accorto che *i soldi non servono assolutamente a niente*,che per troppo tempo ho vissuto comprando oggetti che servivano solo a compensare le mie carenze interiori e la mia infelicita'. Oggi sono discretamente piu' povero e un po' incerto sul futuro ma incredibilmente piu' felice. Ho ben altre priorita' e quello che per me fino a 3/4 anni fa era importante ( l'ultimo modello di questo o quello,il viaggio in Europa per fare shopping una o due volte l'anno) oggi mi sembrano solo sciocchezze. Insomma sembra roba da film e filosofia spicciola ma invece e' davvero cosi',solo che finche' non ci sbatti il muso sopra non lo capisci..


prova un po' a dirlo ai miei vicini di casa che d'inverno non accendono il riscaldamento, va'. 

sopravvolo sull'uomo di colore.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Bel topic,un po' in ritardo dico la mia.
> 
> Non mi sono mai mancati e poche volte in vita mia mi sono dovuto spaccare la schiena per guadagnarli. Si e' vero,per racimolare qualche spicciolo ho anche pulito cessi alle dipendenze di un uomo di colore ma sapevo benissimo che in tasca avevo le mie carte di credito. Cresciuto in una famiglia di lavoratori con mio padre dirigente di alto profilo prima ed imprenditore di successo dopo,per molto tempo mi sono potuto togliere qualche sfizio costoso. Poi mi e' capitata la separazione ed e' stata una bellissima lezione di vita. Improvvisamente mi sono accorto che i soldi non servono assolutamente a niente,che per troppo tempo ho vissuto *comprando oggetti che servivano solo a compensare le mie carenze interiori e la mia infelicita'*. Oggi sono discretamente piu' povero e un po' incerto sul futuro ma incredibilmente piu' felice. Ho ben altre priorita' e quello che per me fino a 3/4 anni fa era importante ( l'ultimo modello di questo o quello,il viaggio in Europa per fare shopping una o due volte l'anno) oggi mi sembrano solo sciocchezze. Insomma sembra roba da film e filosofia spicciola ma invece e' davvero cosi',solo che finche' non ci sbatti il muso sopra non lo capisci..


Secondo me questa è una sacrosanta verità. Ed è il fondamento del marketing. Le persone felici comprano molto meno delle infelici. Me ne sono resa conto io in prima persona, ma è proprio la base delle strategie di marketing.


----------



## Martoriato (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> prova un po' a dirlo ai miei vicini di casa che d'inverno non accendono il riscaldamento, va'.


Si fa per dire ovviamente. E' per ricollegarmi all'insieme del mio discorso :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Bel topic,un po' in ritardo dico la mia.
> 
> Non mi sono mai mancati e poche volte in vita mia mi sono dovuto spaccare la schiena per guadagnarli. Si e' vero,per racimolare qualche spicciolo *ho anche pulito cessi alle dipendenze di un uomo di colore *ma sapevo benissimo che in tasca avevo le mie carte di credito. Cresciuto in una famiglia di lavoratori con mio padre dirigente di alto profilo prima ed imprenditore di successo dopo,per molto tempo mi sono potuto togliere qualche sfizio costoso. Poi mi e' capitata la separazione ed e' stata una bellissima lezione di vita. Improvvisamente mi sono accorto che i soldi non servono assolutamente a niente,che per troppo tempo ho vissuto comprando oggetti che servivano solo a compensare le mie carenze interiori e la mia infelicita'. Oggi sono discretamente piu' povero e un po' incerto sul futuro ma incredibilmente piu' felice. Ho ben altre priorita' e quello che per me fino a 3/4 anni fa era importante ( l'ultimo modello di questo o quello,il viaggio in Europa per fare shopping una o due volte l'anno) oggi mi sembrano solo sciocchezze. Insomma sembra roba da film e filosofia spicciola ma invece e' davvero cosi',solo che finche' non ci sbatti il muso sopra non lo capisci..


ma ... a parte che avevo appena letto che TU eri vittima di razzismo...
I cessi dell'uomo di colore sono particolarmente più difficili da pulire degli altri? Tinge?


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ... a parte che avevo appena letto che TU eri vittima di razzismo...
> I cessi dell'uomo di colore sono particolarmente più difficili da pulire degli altri? Tinge?



Ciao

anche io ho appena finito di leggere dall'altra parte. 

Ci sono rimasta proprio male. 
Chi supera il razzismo, non vede più distinzioni, ma esseri umani. 
Mi sa, che lo ha interiorizzato invece ... 


sienne


----------



## Martoriato (8 Settembre 2015)

Mi sono espresso male forse e' il fatto che si e' su un forum che non si riescono esprimere i concetti : non volevo essere denigrante nei confronti del mio capo che tralaltro era un personaggio che mi ha insegnato tante cose,intendevo che anche se non mi mancavano i soldi ho pulito cessi,che poi il mio capo fosse un uomo di colore poteva fare strano perche' e' che solitamente e' il contrario. Lui era uno che si e' fatto da solo e dopo anni di schiena a terra si e' messo in piedi l'azienda,io ero uno che stava li a lavorare per sport. Nessun riferimento razzista,mi scuso se non stato frainteso,non era mia intenzione.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2015)

Boh io non riesco a rispondere perché mi è caduta la mascella


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2015)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mi sono espresso male forse e' il fatto che si e' su un forum che non si riescono esprimere i concetti : non volevo essere denigrante nei confronti del mio capo che tralaltro era un personaggio che mi ha insegnato tante cose,intendevo che anche se non mi mancavano i soldi ho pulito cessi,che poi il mio capo fosse un uomo di colore poteva fare strano perche' e' che solitamente e' il contrario. Lui era uno che si e' fatto da solo e dopo anni di schiena a terra si e' messo in piedi l'azienda,io ero uno che stava li a lavorare per sport. Nessun riferimento razzista,mi scuso se non stato frainteso,non era mia intenzione.


ma infatti il tuo caso fotografa la realtà, ci sono ancora pochi datori di lavoro di colore
ad es. è parimenti raro avere un datore di lavoro cinese, dato che di solito lavorano tra di loro, e via così...


----------

